# The iPhone 4 thread



## Lee L

So, no letters this time, just iPhone 4

Well, not too suprisingly, the leaked or found phone is pretty much it.

Personally, I always liked the new design and thought it looekd enough like the macbook pros and iPad from certain views that it fits right in, but I know many do not really like it as much.

Looks like the seperate pices of the side casing will allow the edge metal to function as parts of the antennas. This could be genius as I still think the iPhone has a crappy antenna and that is at least part of the reason for the crappy reception and data issues it has.

Display also looks pretty sweet, but I do have to say I was really hoping for AMOLED.


----------



## Alan Gordon

720p video recording is pretty cool.

5MP camera's kind of unimpressive with the htc Incredible having an 8MP camera.

~Alan


----------



## Lee L

Well, it will be interesting to see what the pictures look like in teh end. Steve is saying they kept the pixels the same size so the chip is bigger rather than cramming more on the same sized chip so the pixels are smaller, so there is hope that it can still produce a good picture as sensor size has a ton to do with the quality. Especially considering it is a phone with a tiny lens after all.

I am sure tech sites will be making comparison shots as soon as they get their hands on them, considering he made the specific comparison about the pixels.

EDIT: Here is a comparison of the Incredible with the 8mp sensor and the Nexus One with its 5mp. Looks like the Incredible might not have such a good camera after all. http://androidandme.com/2010/05/phones/the-incredible-camera-showdown-droid-incredible-vs-nexus-one/

I see the email will have conversations now. I hope they make that an option. That is the thing I hate the most about Gmail and they are finally going to give you the option to turn that off supposedly. I will be seriously POed if Apple makes it mandatory on OS4 now.


----------



## DCSholtis

Thought it was kind of funny when Jobs had trouble accessing the interest on the iPhone 4 and someone shouted "Try Verizon".  iOS4 looks cool though can't wait to be able to download that later on.


----------



## naijai

I'm sure in a year they will come out with the iPhone 4S, iPad 3GS


----------



## Alan Gordon

DCSholtis said:


> Thought it was kind of funny when Jobs had trouble accessing the interest on the iPhone 4 and someone shouted "Try Verizon".





Steve Jobs said:


> "The video and audio quality is great. Now it's going to be WiFi only in 2010. We need to work a little bit with the carriers..."


Thought the above was an interesting quote...

~Alan


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Here are my notes for anyone that may have missed it:

-Front Facing Camera (FaceTime [Video calling] - iPhone 4 to iPhone 4 - WiFi)
-LED Flash
-Retina Display - 326ppi - 960x640 (higher than an OLED)
-A4 chip (what's in iPad)
-Bigger battery (7 hours talk time. 6 hours of 3G browsing, 10 hours of WiFi browsing, 10 hours of video. 40 hours of music. 300 hours of standby.)
-16 & 32GB of storage
-Quadband HSDPA/HSUPA (Capable of 7.2mbit down 5.8mbit up once carriers support that speed.)
-802.11n
-Gyroscope (in addition to compass and accelerometer) 
-5 megapixel camera
-Backside illuminated sensor
-5x digital zoom
-Camera records HD video - 720p at 30fps - (Record, edit, and share HD video right on your phone)
-iMovie for iPhone - Edit with themes, transitions, and titles. Music can be added, comes with a few tracks but any music from iPod library can be used
-Camera records geolocation in to video
-iOS 4 (Over 100 new features: Multitasking, Folders, deeper enterprise support, iAd, etc.) - "It will be out soon."
-iBooks coming to iPhone - You can download the same book to all your devices at no extra charge. Buy it on your iPad, download to your iPhone. And iBooks will automatically and wirelessly sync your current place, all your bookmarks, and all your notes.
-Adding Bing as a search engine choice (Google will remain default)
-Comes in black & white
-$199 for 16GB model, $299 for 32GB model
-AT&T is making an "incredibly generous" upgrade offer. - Up to 6 months of early eligibility for an iPhone 4.
-Pre-orders start June 15th
-On sale June 24th
-iOS4 upgrades for iPhone 3GS, iPhone 3G, and iPod Touch - Free on June 21st


----------



## sum_random_dork

If I followed right the video chat will only work with other iPhone 4. I was a bit surprised (at least for now) it won't work with YM, Stickam, MSN, Blogtv etc. I guess some deals need to still be worked out.


----------



## Lee L

I am very suspicious of the sudden move up of the upgrade eligibilty on AT&Ts part.


----------



## trdrjeff

Megapixels are overrated, especially in this form factor...

So the EVO is the only phone with video conferencing over the cell network... interesting


----------



## cheesedjdj

Personaly I thought that they would let the video chat work with ichat on the macs


----------



## dpeters11

If the new Touch gets some of the same upgrades (enabled 802.11n, at least one camera, new screen etc) I think I'll need to upgrade my first gen.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

The video is up: http://www.apple.com/iphone/design/#design-video


----------



## trdrjeff

Has anyone here picked up an EVO yet? I messed with one on Friday, real tempted to pick on up when my Verizon contract is up


----------



## Alan Gordon

trdrjeff said:


> Megapixels are overrated, especially in this form factor...


For most people, a 5MP camera on a phone is more than enough... however, there are people out there where an 8MP is still considerably more enticing.

I read Engadget's live-blog of the event simply because while I felt the chances of any announcement was slim, I was still curious to see whether or not any mention of Verizon came up (from Jobs), but alas, like I expected, there was no mention.

I did think the comment about "carriers" was indeed VERY interesting though...

~Alan


----------



## trdrjeff

Alan Gordon said:


> *I did think the comment about "carriers" was indeed VERY interesting though...
> *
> ~Alan


:yesman:


----------



## Lee L

Well, he did use the same language about "Carriers" when he introduced tethering oh so many months ago, so he could mean carriers all over the world and not multiple carriers her ein the US. Or he could just mean "AT&T and their crappy network will screw us just like they did last time on tethering."


----------



## Alan Gordon

Lee L said:


> Well, he did use the same language about "Carriers" when he introduced tethering oh so many months ago, so he could mean carriers all over the world and not multiple carriers her ein the US. Or he could just mean "AT&T and their crappy network will screw us just like they did last time on tethering."


Oh, it could absolutely mean something else... but I did find it interesting nonetheless.

I just wish I knew as I'd like to get a SmartPhone in the next few months, and if Verizon doesn't offer the iPhone 4, I'll probably end up with the next Motorola Droid model coming out soon.

~Alan


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I think you guys are reading way too much into the word "carriers". If the iPhone were going to be available on Verizon (this year anyway), it very likely would have been announced this morning. I'm sure he used the word "carriers" because the iPhone is available on many different carriers around the world.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I think you guys are reading way too much into the word "carriers". If the iPhone were going to be available on Verizon (this year anyway), it very likely would have been announced this morning. I'm sure he used the word "carriers" because the iPhone is available on many different carriers around the world.


After Lee L brought up the worldwide aspect, I too believe that was what he was referring to.

However, I still feel it was an interesting choice of words, and something I wonder if the media will focus on, true or not. I also wonder if he used those words on purpose, whether for the publicity, or perhaps to make AT&T sweat for some reason.

As far as whether or not any Verizon announcement would have happened this morning, I disagree. I felt there was only a minuscule chance of it being announced this morning. Though I'm still skeptical as to whether or not any such product will be available this year, I would have been surprised if it happened today... though I did think this was an interesting development.

~Alan


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Alan Gordon said:


> though I did think this was an interesting development.
> 
> ~Alan


That was done weeks ago. They also did this for the Edge -> 3G release.


----------



## Herdfan

Greg Alsobrook said:


> -AT&T is making an "incredibly generous" upgrade offer. - Up to 6 months of early eligibility for an iPhone 4.
> -Pre-orders start June 15th
> -On sale June 24th


Then they get to sell me 2 instead on just one. My wife's is out of contract as she still has the original, but mine is about 3 months shy.

I know what to ask for my birthday which is the 14th.


----------



## Chris Blount

I will be getting one. 

By the way, you can quickly check your upgrade eligibility by dialing *639#.


----------



## djlong

What was missing was an appropriate iPod Touch upgrade. 

If they'd announced a 128GB iPod Touch with WiFi and GPS with all those features except the phone, I would have placed my order right then and there.

As it is, they showed all these great new features to further overload the AT&T network that just banned new "unlimited data" contracts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Chris Blount said:


> I will be getting one.
> 
> By the way, you can quickly check your upgrade eligibility by dialing *639#.


Thanks for the heads up, Chris.

Not to one-up you (literally) but I will be getting two.


----------



## roadrunner1782

I was curious how fast the A4 chip is in the new iPhone? Please pardon my ignorance I was just curious as to how much faster it would be compared to the 3G I have now.


----------



## Lee L

roadrunner1782 said:


> I was curious how fast the A4 chip is in the new iPhone? Please pardon my ignorance I was just curious as to how much faster it would be compared to the 3G I have now.


Thats a very good question. I see they did not say a word (at least from what I saw) about it being faster than the 3GS, which emphasized speed. I also see several sites like Engadget, that have some specs on the phone, presumably given to them by Apple. None of them say anything about the processor speed, just lisintg the A4 chip.

I may be wrong, but I am guessing thats because they have underclocked the heck out of the A4 in the iPhone 4 compared to the iPad and comparing the numbers would look pretty bad on its face as they are probably lower clocked than just about every competitive phone out there right now.

Even if the chip is super efficient and powerful per clock cycle, the public has shown over and over that clock speed, regardless of relative performance is one of the number one things when considering a processor and I am sure Apple does not want someone saying that OMG, this brand new Incredible is 1.0ghz, this new Windows 7 phone coming in 4 or 5 months is 1.5 ghz and the little old iPhone 4 is 528 mhz or 624 or whatever it ends up being. Even if the iPhone 4 has just as good or better of a user experience.

I also currently have a 3G that feels pretty laggy at times and am really hoping that the iPhone 4 will solve that for me. I guess it has to be at least as good as the 3 GS and those that I have used seem much better than my 3G, though 5 minutes of use here and there does not tell you much.

Edit: I have seen a report at Engadget that they played with the phone some and


Engadget said:


> •The general speed of the whole OS is way snappier. The camera app in particular is noticeably faster -- shots get snapped in an instant."


 If this is the case, I will be happy.

On teh other hand, I just saw this over at ArsTechnica


ArsTechnica said:


> As for speed, the iPhone 4 is fast. It's hard to perceive the differences between an iPhone 4 and iPhone 3GS, but it's definitely on the speedy side, on par with the iPad. We'll do more speed testing when we get our hands on one for review, but for now, we're optimistic. Typing was very fast for me, whereas typing on the original iPhone usually results in me getting several words ahead of the phone itself.


They say the difference is hard to percieve between the 3GS and iPhone 4, but compare it to an iPad. I played with an iPad the other day for the first time and I was freaking blown away by how responsive it is. SO, that could be a good thing also.


----------



## sum_random_dork

Anyone else having troubles logging into the ATT wireless website? I keep getting the note "Due to a system upgrade the site is temporarily unavailable, please try again later."
I am guessing it's becuase they are adding all the upgrade info on the new iPhone 4.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

sum_random_dork said:


> Anyone else having troubles logging into the ATT wireless website? I keep getting the note "Due to a system upgrade the site is temporarily unavailable, please try again later."
> I am guessing it's becuase they are adding all the upgrade info on the new iPhone 4.


Yep... I got that error as well when trying to log-in to send them an email.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Stuart Sweet said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Chris.
> 
> Not to one-up you (literally) but I will be getting two.


The Shadow finally crosses over to the dark side... or is it that he now sees the light?? :scratchin

:lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I just got off the phone with AT&T. Turns out, my line is eligible for an upgrade, but my wife's isn't, even though we got our phones at the same time. The explanation that I received is that it isn't entirely based upon contract date... it's also based on how much money a line spends every month. Since my line is the primary line, I have the calling package, the family unlimited text messaging package, and an unlimited data package on my line... and my wife's line only has the $9.99 extra line fee and an unlimited data package. So while my line has $120+ worth of charges every money, my wife's line only has $40. IMO, this isn't right. It's like I'm being penalized for a billing technicality. It's not my fault that all of the money is attributed to one line. It's still all the same account. What if I spent $1000 a month on my line and still only $40 on hers... could she still not upgrade then?? I dunno. Maybe I'm being greedy... but I just feel that a company that I spend over $3000 (cell, home phone, & internet) with every year could do me a favor.


----------



## ncxcstud

djlong said:


> What was missing was an appropriate iPod Touch upgrade.
> 
> If they'd announced a 128GB iPod Touch with WiFi and GPS with all those features except the phone, I would have placed my order right then and there.
> 
> As it is, they showed all these great new features to further overload the AT&T network that just banned new "unlimited data" contracts.


I too was disappointed that there was no mention of a new iPod...but at least the iPods will be getting a free upgrade to iPhone OS4 (if they can handle it that is).

I thought it was interesting when the guy said "We finally figured out how to get it for free to the iPod." Really? you figured out that you didnt' have to charge everyone for it? Good for you...

Of course, he could've meant that as a joke and it totally flew over my head... (i was reading the engadget.com live blog so it could have been so).


----------



## Alan Gordon

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I dunno. Maybe I'm being greedy... but I just feel that a company that I spend over $3000 (cell, home phone, & internet) with every year could do me a favor.


Not being greedy at all...

... though I don't find it very surprising. 

~Alan


----------



## woj027

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I just got off the phone with AT&T. Turns out, my line is eligible for an upgrade, but my wife's isn't, even though we got our phones at the same time. The explanation that I received is that it isn't entirely based upon contract date... it's also based on how much money a line spends every month. Since my line is the primary line, I have the calling package, the family unlimited text messaging package, and an unlimited data package on my line... and my wife's line only has the $9.99 extra line fee and an unlimited data package. So while my line has $120+ worth of charges every money, my wife's line only has $40. IMO, this isn't right. It's like I'm being penalized for a billing technicality. It's not my fault that all of the money is attributed to one line. It's still all the same account. What if I spent $1000 a month on my line and still only $40 on hers... could she still not upgrade then?? I dunno. Maybe I'm being greedy... but I just feel that a company that I spend over $3000 (cell, home phone, & internet) with every year could do me a favor.


Hmm... that makes me wonder about both my wife's and my phone (3G). The contract is under her name so all the charges would be against her account. But when I was on the AT&T website last week it said we were both eligible for upgrade. We both bought ours together 23 months ago, I replaced mine twice in the first 6 months (cracking cases, or bad display)


----------



## woj027

my call to *639# replied with 

"we can offer you an upgrade with a new 2-yr commitment and an $18 upgrade fee"

I wonder if that applies to the iPhone 4?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

woj027 said:


> Hmm... that makes me wonder about both my wife's and my phone (3G). The contract is under her name so all the charges would be against her account. But when I was on the AT&T website last week it said we were both eligible for upgrade. We both bought ours together 23 months ago, I replaced mine twice in the first 6 months (cracking cases, or bad display)


Interesting. We both got our 3GS's ~23 months ago as well. You may want to make sure you're both eligible for iPhone upgrades though (apparently there is a difference). Dial *639# and hit send from each phone. They told me my wife's line wasn't eligible until March 2011.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

woj027 said:


> my call to *639# replied with
> 
> "we can offer you an upgrade with a new 2-yr commitment and an $18 upgrade fee"
> 
> I wonder if that applies to the iPhone 4?


Yep. That's what that is for... and that's the reply I received as well. My wife's phone replied with this: "You may select equipment at our full retail pricing. An upgrade may be available on 3/1/2011."


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

The FaceTime video is up: http://www.apple.com/iphone/features/facetime.html#facetime-video


----------



## DCSholtis

woj027 said:


> my call to *639# replied with
> 
> "we can offer you an upgrade with a new 2-yr commitment and an $18 upgrade fee"
> 
> I wonder if that applies to the iPhone 4?


I saw that when I went to check my account online which surprised me as I just purchased my iPhone the end of April.


----------



## dennisj00

Two here! Two 3Gs for sale.


----------



## VegasDen




----------



## DCSholtis

dennisj00 said:


> Two here! Two 3Gs for sale.


I may put my 3Gs up for sale but the thing that concerns me is that with a mini SIM card now in use how will I carry over any apps to the new phone? Would I make a backup of my old one before I sell it? I know I'll have to remove the SIM card before it goes up for sale.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Just sync with your iTunes account and anything you've bought/synced with your old iPhone will automatically transfer to the new one.


----------



## Lee L

Yeah, I can't imagine it would be any different if you bought any other iPhone before. they come with a SIM and if you did not move yours but activated the new one, you could still get all your apps on your new phone. Or say, you had yours lost or stolen in a bar... Same thing with your new phone.


----------



## Herdfan

dennisj00 said:


> Two here! Two 3Gs for sale.


Yeah, not sure what to do with my 2G and 3G. If I can get it to work with my mom's SIM card (she doesn't need data), I will give the 2G to her. I may try to ebay the 3G.


----------



## Herdfan

Stewart Vernon said:


> Just sync with your iTunes account and anything you've bought/synced with your old iPhone will automatically transfer to the new one.


That I think was the slickest thing when I upgraded to a 3G from a 2G. Sync old one, then sync new one and your on your way.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Herdfan said:


> Yeah, not sure what to do with my 2G and 3G. If I can get it to work with my mom's SIM card (she doesn't need data), I will give the 2G to her. I may try to ebay the 3G.


ATT requires a data plan for all smartphones, ie iphones, Blackberrys, Android phones, etc. If the iphone is jail broke then you might get away with out a data plan.


----------



## NorfolkBruh

trdrjeff said:


> Has anyone here picked up an EVO yet? I messed with one on Friday, real tempted to pick on up when my Verizon contract is up


trdrjeff.... the significantly better half picked up the EVO Friday morning at 6am at The Shack... My intention was to wait for the iPhone 4 but after playing with his EVO for the past couple of days I simply cannot see how it will beat the EVO (except more apps available for the iPhone). I have a 3GS and a Palm Pre. with the AT&T change to their data plans (ick) although I am grandfathered in... it still pisses me off... oh and I tried the tethering (hotspot) on the EVO (3G not 4G) and OH MY GAWD! i've paying the $200 early term fee from Tmobile and gonna use the EVO!

norfolkbruh


----------



## ncxcstud

BubblePuppy said:


> ATT requires a data plan for all smartphones, ie iphones, Blackberrys, Android phones, etc. If the iphone is jail broke then you might get away with out a data plan.


My wife just removed her data plan on her Samsung Solstice (she was required to have a data plan when we purchased it) and I don't have it on my Samsung Blackjack II (I removed my data plan over a year ago).

As long as you can remove the data plan, the phone will still work...it'll just cost A LOT if inadvertently get on the internet, which unfortunately for me is quite easy to do as the BJII has an 'internet' button that I frequently butt dial...I just have to remember to lock my phone at every chance I can.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Greg Alsobrook said:


> The Shadow finally crosses over to the dark side... or is it that he now sees the light?? :scratchin
> 
> :lol:


I prefer to think of it as Apple coming around to my way of thinking. The last time I was eligible for an upgrade, it would have been to the first iPhone. My central complaints:

-worse antenna
-no 3G
-no outlook sync
-much more expensive 
-required $40 data plan

Now... who's come into the light? My position is the same and it seems Apple's has changed.


----------



## dpeters11

I don't have an iPhone, but the wife does. Her contract is up in February. I think I'll try to convince her to wait until June. Then, four months after her contract is up, iPhone 5 will be out.


----------



## bobukcat

I had four main thoughts after viewing the live blog of the announcement:

1) How can tech companies like Apple and Google continue to suffer with Wi-Fi issues during these presentations. Setup public, limit them to one or two channels and bandwidth throttle them during the presentation. Setup a separate private WLAN with priority-tagged traffic and you're good to go, certainly they have the technology and money to do it.

2) It's a good thing that Apple is a HUGE customer for Cisco because this is the second time they've stolen a trademarked Cisco property. First it was the name iPhone and now it's IOS which they've used for what seems like eons.

3) The display resolution on the new iPhone is impressive but it's still relatively small in overall size compared to some of the new higher-end devices and even the 8 month old Moto Droid.

4) I don't see anything truly game-changing about this device plus Android and WebOS (if HP puts something into it) are going to make it harder and harder for them to keep the the iPhone on top of the heap. If Windows Phone 7 is nearly as nice as I've heard from those that have had an early look at it competition is about to get even stiffer for everyone involved. 

I was glad to see them point out some of the benefits of the display over AMOLED which everyone seems to be in love with lately despite the fact you can't read it in bright sunlight and it distorts colors for the sake of a WOW factor.


----------



## bobukcat

ncxcstud said:


> I too was disappointed that there was no mention of a new iPod...but at least the iPods will be getting a free upgrade to iPhone OS4 (if they can handle it that is).
> 
> I thought it was interesting when the guy said "We finally figured out how to get it for free to the iPod." Really? you figured out that you didnt' have to charge everyone for it? Good for you...
> 
> Of course, he could've meant that as a joke and it totally flew over my head... (i was reading the engadget.com live blog so it could have been so).


I was happy to hear they won't be screwing Touch owners for an upgrade again too. I don't think Jobs meant it as a joke, the last time they asserted that there was some way that Sarbanes-Oxley prevented them from providing it for free. My guess is someone in the marketing or finance department "invented" that reason and they didn't think they could get by with it a second time without really ticking off their customer base.


----------



## kocuba

http://consumerist.com/2010/06/watch-jane-lynch-make-fun-of-the-iphone-4.html


----------



## dpeters11

bobukcat said:


> I was happy to hear they won't be screwing Touch owners for an upgrade again too. I don't think Jobs meant it as a joke, the last time they asserted that there was some way that Sarbanes-Oxley prevented them from providing it for free. My guess is someone in the marketing or finance department "invented" that reason and they didn't think they could get by with it a second time without really ticking off their customer base.


Accounting rules were changed last year.
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2009/09/22/apple-accounting-rule-vote-tomorrow/

Not everyone agreed that they really prevented Apple from giving OS updates to Touch users for free, but once the change was approved, Apple really couldn't keep citing it.

But of course the ironic thing is those still on gen 1 Touches and paid the most (we even had to pay for mail, weather etc before 2.0 came out) have to buy a new one to even get basic 4.0 features.


----------



## wingrider01

Lee L said:


> I am very suspicious of the sudden move up of the upgrade eligibilty on AT&Ts part.


they did the same thing with the 3gs release and they extended the grace period for recent 3g purchases from 30 to 60 days


----------



## Herdfan

> Originally posted by *Lee L *in the Pre-order thread
> The only question I have not seen answered specifically is how do you do the SIM swap, but I imagine they must just let you call in the numbers. I would expect massive delays in activation on release day though.


The Sims can't be swapped. The 4 uses a micro sim. I am guessing that a phone you get by mail will have one and you will activate it via iTunes like the original phone. Or you can cut your existing Sim card down. See Google for instructions. 

At least as far as the delays go, they are releasing the software to the 3G/3GS owners 3 days earlier. I remember when the original 3G came out, I tried to upgrade and got locked out. Had to put my Sim in another phone for the day and got up early the next day to finish the procedure.


----------



## jmunick1

Disappointed in no 64GB model. Between photos, music, video, apps, etc, I'm maxed out on my 3GS now. I was waiting for the 4 for the 64GB but no dice. Now since the pq is increasing to 5MP and 720P HD Video, that means even more space is required. Some of my music will obviously have to bite the dust, which isn't the end of the world other than having to spend more time managing my music.

Anyone else looking for a 64GB iPhone?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm more disappointed that there's no expansion option. MicroSD would have made a lot of sense here.


----------



## naijai

Hey Stewart this might be another option for you

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/14/best-buy-announces-official-iphone-4-pre-sale-for-june-15th/


----------



## HDJulie

Herdfan said:


> The Sims can't be swapped. The 4 uses a micro sim. I am guessing that a phone you get by mail will have one and you will activate it via iTunes like the original phone. Or you can cut your existing Sim card down. See Google for instructions.


I'm not sure it is that easy -- just activate via iTunes. I'm trying to remember how I did it when I went from the original phone to the 3G. I had to get a new Sim card for the 3G phone (the original's Sim card was not 3G from what I remember) so I *think* they had to deactivate the old card & activate the new card while I was at the store & until I got home & finished the process in iTunes I was not able to use either phone. I'm not positive, though.


----------



## Chris Blount

HDJulie said:


> I'm not sure it is that easy -- just activate via iTunes. I'm trying to remember how I did it when I went from the original phone to the 3G. I had to get a new Sim card for the 3G phone (the original's Sim card was not 3G from what I remember) so I *think* they had to deactivate the old card & activate the new card while I was at the store & until I got home & finished the process in iTunes I was not able to use either phone. I'm not positive, though.


I was thinking the same thing. I think if you get the iPhone by mail and upgrading from a 3GS, you still need to go to the AT&T store to finish the process. If you are not upgrading and opening a new line, the entire process can be done through iTunes.

Not sure so forgive me if I'm wrong. 

EDIT: OK, I was wrong. Those upgrading can do so through iTunes.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

naijai said:


> Hey Stewart this might be another option for you
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/14/best-buy-announces-official-iphone-4-pre-sale-for-june-15th/


I saw that too. We'll see what ends up happening tomorrow.


----------



## woj027

I've never changed my sim card, but when I first got my iPhone 3g and was complaining about service issues, the guy at the AT&T store gave me a brand new sim card and said if I continue to have troubles (after a reinstall) that I should just swap the sim card out. 
I never did swap it out, but I think that it must be somewhat user friendly to put a new sim card in which is based on an old account.. Maybe you need your bill and your account number to activate a new iPhone 4? 

I plan on having my wife's iPhone 4 shipped and hopefully my iPhone 4 will be shipped as well (but we are using the family plan and I'm not sure if we can get 2 phones) So, like many of you, I will be finding out the easy(hard) way what it takes to transfer to a new phone.


----------



## barryb

I think I may have to head on down to BB tomorrow morning... if its hassle free, it's what I will do. If not, I will pre order and have mine shipped.


----------



## Herdfan

I am actually more concerned that Otterbox will have its Defender case available by the time I get my phone. That case has saved my phone many times. I would hate to crack a new 4 while I was waiting on a case.


----------



## flexoffset

I'm having my two iPhones shipped from Apple. I've got two active AT&T wireless lines on a family plan so I think I can order two iPhones (that's what my account says I can do). 

I digress. We really need to keep our existing phone numbers. I'm hoping iTunes & iPhone will be able to flash the micro SIM cards with the old phone numbers. 

It would be nuts if Apple and AT&T haven't thought of a workaround for this since they are changing to a different SIM card. I guess we will all find out in about 10 days.

Worst case scenario is head to ATT store and let them deal with it.


----------



## tcusta00

Herdfan said:


> I am actually more concerned that Otterbox will have its Defender case available by the time I get my phone. That case has saved my phone many times. I would hate to crack a new 4 while I was waiting on a case.


:lol: Until then you can always just invest in this:


----------



## naijai

Stuart Sweet said:


> I saw that too. We'll see what ends up happening tomorrow.


Well seems like apple may be blocking third party retailers from taking pre-orders for the new phone. i'd be  if i was planning on getting one

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/14/how-to-pre-order-the-iphone-4/


----------



## Herdfan

I have decided I am going to go with the Apple store option first. I am going to try initally at midnight, then again at 8:30am. If no go, then I am going to head over to the AT&T store for their 9:00 am opening.

I really need it on the 24th as we are going out of town for the weekend and thinking of it sitting at my house without me is just painful.


----------



## HDJulie

Wow, why would Apple care so much about getting the first pre-orders? And now, it seems that the only option for color is black, at least until 'late summer' (remember MMS :-0).

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/14/atandt-says-iphone-4-to-be-initially-available-only-in-black/


----------



## naijai

Herdfan said:


> I have decided I am going to go with the Apple store option first. I am going to try initally at midnight, then again at 8:30am. If no go, then I am going to head over to the AT&T store for their 9:00 am opening.
> 
> I really need it on the 24th as we are going out of town for the weekend and thinking of it sitting at my house without me is just painful.


 It won't miss you much but if it's waiting you'll know what you have to look forward to on the return trip


----------



## Grentz

HDJulie said:


> Wow, why would Apple care so much about getting the first pre-orders? And now, it seems that the only option for color is black, at least until 'late summer' (remember MMS :-0).
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/14/atandt-says-iphone-4-to-be-initially-available-only-in-black/


Might be something to do with the supply, I dunno.


----------



## tfederov

Apple store was awful trying to get it. I went through the AT&T store with no issues.


----------



## Herdfan

The Apple store will be right back and ATT is very sluggish and has kicked me back to my login page twice. May need to try the store here in about 20 minutes.

Just got "oops"ed out of the Apple store when it was putting it in my cart.

At the store and I am 18th on the list. Moving fairly quickly.


----------



## HDJulie

I'm still waiting to see if Best Buy will allow preorders & if so, how they will handle them on launch day. I'd prefer to go through Best Buy for the points & to use my certificates but don't want to get into a cluster where they have 200 preorders & only 45 phones come in.


----------



## Chris Blount

I've been trying for 2 hours on the Apple site with no luck so far. Too many people all at once. Oh well.


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> I've been trying for 2 hours on the Apple site with no luck so far. Too many people all at once. Oh well.


An hour for me so far. Trying both the AT&T site :eek2:, as well as Apple.


----------



## Herdfan

Ok, been here 35 minutes and am 3 away. List is over 50 by now. 

Seems to be going well. Several customer have had to leave because they don't have a credit card. You can't use a debit card. 
leave


----------



## tgater

barryb said:


> An hour for me so far. Trying both the AT&T site :eek2:, as well as Apple.


how's this


----------



## tgater

No iphone 4 for me today.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I've decided to go with the AT&T store, because of the way my plans are set up. I know I could preorder anywhere but I may as well try to keep it to one stop.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I was able to get through with the Apple Store. I'm pumped!


----------



## Herdfan

The AT&T ordering system is down. They said anyone that comes back will be given the next spot in line.


----------



## flexoffset

This is very frustrating. I'll keep trying for a while then give up. If they want my money bad enough they will make this easier.

-- edit -- 
I'm in on AT&T's site; ordering 2 32GB iPhone 4 now...

-- edit --
never mind. Put credit card info, confirmed correct shipping, etc and hit the button to finish the order .... and then the window refreshed again asking me to put in a shipping address. (????) Clicked the link to change the shipping address and it knocked me out. This is insufferable.


----------



## Lee L

Herdfan said:


> The Sims can't be swapped. The 4 uses a micro sim. I am guessing that a phone you get by mail will have one and you will activate it via iTunes like the original phone. Or you can cut your existing Sim card down. See Google for instructions.
> 
> At least as far as the delays go, they are releasing the software to the 3G/3GS owners 3 days earlier. I remember when the original 3G came out, I tried to upgrade and got locked out. Had to put my Sim in another phone for the day and got up early the next day to finish the procedure.


Yeah, i worded that badly. I meant they could swap the SIM numbers in their computer so you keep the new microSIM, but it is tied to your old number. OR the cut down method will work. I saw ther ei sat least one company selling a cutting tool and an adaptor to use the newly sut microsim in a std sim phone for $25 IIRC.

This preorder crap sucks. I tried at 5:30am and multiple times since then and get jack squat from Apple or ATT. I may just wait a little while and try again or just wit a few days.

Heck, I might just wait untl the white comes out to see it in person. (who am I kidding, I doubt I will be able to hold out that long.  )


----------



## Herdfan

Trying online again. If no go I will check back with the store around 11.

There should be an App for this. :lol:


----------



## barryb

Herdfan said:


> Trying online again. If no go I will check back with the store around 11.
> 
> There should be an App for this. :lol:


There is, but its not working either. :lol:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/15/apple-store-app-arrives-in-apple-app-store/


----------



## woj027

I just got off the AT&T site and pre-ordered two upgrde phones for the two lines on our account. We previously had iPhone 3g's (not 3GS). No White phones available.. got a 16GB for me and 32GB for the wife.


----------



## Herdfan

System still down at my local store. They are taking numbers and will call me when it comes back up.


----------



## Grentz

I had ALMOST gotten through on AT&T this morning, finally got through about a half hour ago on AT&T's site. 

16gb Black preordered, can't wait 

(I couldn't decide between 32gb and 16gb, but decided the money savings was worth it since the 32gb does not hold all my music anymore either).


----------



## Herdfan

WooHoo! Used an AT&T link from the engadget page and was able to order 2 16G phones. Not sure when they are going to get to me, but they are ordered.


----------



## barryb

no luck here


----------



## flexoffset

It appears as though AT&T's site has completely crapped out. I can't even log in to my account right now. Maybe they got a clue and are putting more servers online or doing something with their database.


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, if you download the new Apple Store app, its very easy to reserve a phone for pickup on launch day. I was able to do that without a problem but I'm still going to work at getting one delivered. Don't want to deal with the lines unless I have to.


----------



## Chris Blount

BTW, I have a feeling that even if we do get our iPhones, its going to be hell trying to get them activated especially on June 24. AT&T will probably screw it up.


----------



## Grentz

Very curious to see the numbers from today....I think they are just getting nailed with users refreshing and trying to get on the site.

Remember Sprints system crapped out under the load of people buying EVOs and that is a much smaller group....


----------



## HDJulie

Were there preorders last year for the 3GS?


----------



## tgater

Called AT&T, they could not process my order. Per their suggestion I went to BB $50 deposit and number 6 in line at that store. Only the 2nd one to go for the 32G though.


----------



## Herdfan

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, I have a feeling that even if we do get our iPhones, its going to be hell trying to get them activated especially on June 24. AT&T will probably screw it up.


At least this year they are releasing the OS4 software on the 21st, so 3G/3GS users will have 3 days to upgrade before the 4 is released.


----------



## Grentz

HDJulie said:


> Were there preorders last year for the 3GS?


Yup, turned into a mess then as well


----------



## Herdfan

HDJulie said:


> Were there preorders last year for the 3GS?


I think Apple did, but the 3GS was not the "must have" that the original or 3G were.


----------



## uod

I had a really weird situation with my preorder....

I woke up and tried to order directly from the Apple Store website from home from 6:30am EST to 7:30am until I had to leave for work. During that time, I was able to make it through to various parts of the pre-order process --- only to get timed out at some point. I did make it as far as getting approved to buy one from AT&T (meaning --- my contract was up and I could get the special pricing). I was even able to add it to my cart at one point.. but I was never able to buy it.

So --- I try for 4 hours at work until I decide to head back home for lunch. I turn my home PC back on ... load up the Apple webpage ... and WTF???. I have an item in my shopping cart. That item turns out to be the iPhone 4. I simply hit "checkout" and I was good to go. It had all of my AT&T info saved from when it crashed and what not before. I got REALLY lucky there ... because there was no way I was ever going to be able to get AT&T approved at any point today the way the AT&T servers have crapped out.


----------



## dpfaunts

I tried both Apple and AT&T earlier without success. I read an online story about AT&T and fan numbers (company/employer association discounts). They said the new phones were not available from AT&T unless you had customer service remove your fan#. About 11:30 MDT AT&T updated their site and I was able to complete my upgrade to a 16GB on the AT&T site. You'll need to scroll to the bottom of the iphone page since they sort by price. Also they really try to "encourage" you to pick a new data plan, but you can also scroll down and choose existing to keep your unlimited data.


----------



## uod

Yeah -- anyone with a "premier" (business or other discount type account) was blocked from seeing the iPhone 4 on the upgrade page. The only solution was to have them "temporarily" remove your premier status. This was something that I wasn't too keen about screwing with. Word on the street is that you have to pay some sort of fee to have it re-added to your account. While I am sure you could fight it, I really don't feeling like fighting the AT&T customer service war today --- or any day for that matter. It sucks because I could have easily ordered directly from AT&T this morning if it wasn't for my premier status.


----------



## barryb

Still SOL here.


----------



## Chris Blount

uod said:


> I had a really weird situation with my preorder....
> 
> I woke up and tried to order directly from the Apple Store website from home from 6:30am EST to 7:30am until I had to leave for work. During that time, I was able to make it through to various parts of the pre-order process --- only to get timed out at some point. I did make it as far as getting approved to buy one from AT&T (meaning --- my contract was up and I could get the special pricing). I was even able to add it to my cart at one point.. but I was never able to buy it.
> 
> So --- I try for 4 hours at work until I decide to head back home for lunch. I turn my home PC back on ... load up the Apple webpage ... and WTF???. I have an item in my shopping cart. That item turns out to be the iPhone 4. I simply hit "checkout" and I was good to go. It had all of my AT&T info saved from when it crashed and what not before. I got REALLY lucky there ... because there was no way I was ever going to be able to get AT&T approved at any point today the way the AT&T servers have crapped out.


I have seen reports of this happening to others. You definitely lucked out. Early this morning I got past the AT&T screens and could have sworn I got as far as the shopping cart but when I went back to look, the iPhone wasn't there.

The iPhone Apple Store app allows you to order online. You simply click on the iPhone 4 banner. The only problem is that it still craps out when it checks the AT&T servers. It's much easier to check on the app however rather than using the site. I will just keep hitting the app until it goes through.


----------



## Herdfan

Just got a call from my AT&T store from where they had taken my number earlier. She told me they may not be able to take orders until tomorrow. And Gizmodo is reporting that they are already at a 2-3 week backorder.

AT&T was so not prepared for this.


----------



## dpfaunts

uod said:


> Yeah -- anyone with a "premier" (business or other discount type account) was blocked from seeing the iPhone 4 on the upgrade page. The only solution was to have them "temporarily" remove your premier status. This was something that I wasn't too keen about screwing with. Word on the street is that you have to pay some sort of fee to have it re-added to your account. While I am sure you could fight it, I really don't feeling like fighting the AT&T customer service war today --- or any day for that matter. It sucks because I could have easily ordered directly from AT&T this morning if it wasn't for my premier status.


Try it now... worked for me without changing anything with premier.


----------



## Grentz

uod said:


> Yeah -- anyone with a "premier" (business or other discount type account) was blocked from seeing the iPhone 4 on the upgrade page. The only solution was to have them "temporarily" remove your premier status. This was something that I wasn't too keen about screwing with. Word on the street is that you have to pay some sort of fee to have it re-added to your account. While I am sure you could fight it, I really don't feeling like fighting the AT&T customer service war today --- or any day for that matter. It sucks because I could have easily ordered directly from AT&T this morning if it wasn't for my premier status.


I am premier and have a FAN number. Went online this morning and the iPhone 4 was right there with all the other phones in the upgrade area without having to do anything with my FAN status. I have my order number now which is from the business premier site.



Herdfan said:


> AT&T was so not prepared for this.


Sounds to me like no one really was. Apple was crapping out this morning before I was even able to get to the part where it talks to AT&T's servers. I think the iPhone 4 preorder demand is much higher than anyone anticipated.


----------



## uod

Seems that AT&T having one heck of a problem today : http://gizmodo.com/5564262/apple-iphone-4-order-security-breach-exposes-private-information

I wouldn't be surprised if pre-orders are completely stopped for the day.


----------



## Grentz

Every forum I frequent and just about every news site in my RSS reader is loaded with iPhone 4 comments and news. I can't even imagine how many are hammering AT&T's servers right now.


----------



## dennisj00

I checked AT&T this morning around 12:30 am after a download but it wasn't there. Wife was up early for a delivery and checked at 6am. We easily ordered two 32s with the only question that it didn't let us keep unlimited data.

From our current usage (mostly wifi and iPad), we don't need it. So it saved us $30 a month.


----------



## tgater

uod said:


> Seems that AT&T having one heck of a problem today : http://gizmodo.com/5564262/apple-iphone-4-order-security-breach-exposes-private-information
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if pre-orders are completely stopped for the day.


It's not a bad problem for stock holders. Apple is up over 5 per share and America's Thugs and Theives is up half a buck.


----------



## jsmuga

Started at 5am this morning, finally got it at 4:15 pm on Apple website.


----------



## HDJulie

Herdfan said:


> Just got a call from my AT&T store from where they had taken my number earlier. She told me they may not be able to take orders until tomorrow. And Gizmodo is reporting that they are already at a 2-3 week backorder.
> 
> AT&T was so not prepared for this.


So even if you preorder as of this minute, it might be 2 - 3 weeks after launch to get it? Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## jsmuga

HDJulie said:


> So even if you preorder as of this minute, it might be 2 - 3 weeks after launch to get it? Wouldn't surprise me.


My order on Apple placed at 4:15pm says it will be delivered on 6/24. It will be interesting to see if delivery time changes.


----------



## barryb

http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010...n=Feed:+TheBoyGeniusReport+(Boy+Genius+Report)


----------



## barryb

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/15/atandt-sold-out-of-iphone-4-for-launch-day/



> "Because of the incredible interest in iPhone 4, today was the busiest online sales day in AT&T history. As of Tuesday afternoon, customers who preorder iPhone 4 moving forward will receive their device on June 25 or later, depending on when the order is placed. We'll email customers with confirmation once their order is placed, and again when it ships. In addition, we will have devices available on a first-come, first-serve basis in our stores beginning on June 24."


----------



## barryb

(I am still trying the Apple store with no luck)


----------



## Grentz

Glad I was able to get in, but it was shear luck this morning. There was a lull and I was able to get through to the last steps after a few tries.


----------



## tcusta00

uod said:


> Yeah -- anyone with a "premier" (business or other discount type account) was blocked from seeing the iPhone 4 on the upgrade page. The only solution was to have them "temporarily" remove your premier status. This was something that I wasn't too keen about screwing with. Word on the street is that you have to pay some sort of fee to have it re-added to your account. While I am sure you could fight it, I really don't feeling like fighting the AT&T customer service war today --- or any day for that matter. It sucks because I could have easily ordered directly from AT&T this morning if it wasn't for my premier status.


Don't know where that info came from - I ordered with no issues this morning.



> Full View
> AT&T Premier Order Received
> ...
> From:
> "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
> ...
> 
> Thank you for your purchase from the AT&T Premier Online Store. We're pleased with your choice of AT&T as your wireless service provider.
> 
> Pre-orders will be fulfilled beginning June 24, 2010. Orders will ship on a first-come, first-served basis. We will notify you by email when your order ships. Your order may be subject to AT&T eligibility and credit requirements. If we have any questions about your eligibility or your order, we will contact you via email.
> 
> Note: Do not attempt to active your device until you have received it.
> 
> You can view the status of your order (https://www.wireless.att.com/business/order_status/) in AT&T Premier Online Store at any time.
> 
> Reference Web Order Number:
> 
> Once you have received your wireless device, you can activate it online by following these steps:


----------



## barryb

Perseverance pays off! Just got my "thank you" page.


----------



## Chris Blount

Got one!!!

Just ordered through the Apple site and got through both AT&T verifications. Will be delivered to my door on June 24.

I'm happy now. 

Keep trying everyone.

The site also allowed me to cancel my in store pickup for June 24.


----------



## barryb

Chris... good to hear!

Did you get a confirmation email yet? (I have not).


----------



## Chris Blount

barryb said:


> Chris... good to hear!
> 
> Did you get a confirmation email yet? (I have not).


No but it shows in my order status listing so that's good enough for me.


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> No but it's listed in my order status listing so that's good enough for me.


Me too. I just copied the entire "thank you" page and emailed it to myself....


----------



## jsmuga

barryb said:


> Chris... good to hear!
> 
> Did you get a confirmation email yet? (I have not).


I also did not get a confirmation email, but as Chris stated it is in order status.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Not that I was trying... but hearing that no orders for white phones were being taken confirms for me my decision to wait. I have a white 3G iPhone, and would be wanting to buy a white iPhone 4 as well.


----------



## HDJulie

I went to Best Buy this evening to do a preorder. I placed the order for two 16 Gig Black phones. I paid my $100 & received my two $50 gift certificates. My name was placed on a list & I asked how many were before me & they said I was about the 25th preorder. I saw the list & it was about 70% for the 16 & 30% for the 32. I started asking how this would be handled on launch day & after a lengthy discussion with the Mobile manager, I am absolutely convinced that they have no intention of holding a phone for anyone who preordered & doesn't show up before they can sell all phones, preordered or not, to whoever is in line. They were not going to call anyone on the preorder list, there would be no appointments, & there was much hemming & hawing about holding a phone for the day. It was never outright stated that they would not hold the phone but it was also never outright stated that they would. I was kind of pissed about the whole thing but figured I had more chance of getting the phones within at least a week of launch this way than I did trying to order from AT&T. Plus, the whole rewardzone points & certificates thing. I figure if I get the phones on launch day then excellent. If not, then I'll miss out on what will surely be a huge headache as 50 gazillion people try to switch sim cards that day.

Now that the preorder is done -- has anyone heard whether the current chargers for the 3GS phones will work with the new phones?


----------



## jsmuga

HDJulie said:


> Now that the preorder is done -- has anyone heard whether the current chargers for the 3GS phones will work with the new phones?


I was trying to find out if the 3GS docks I have will work with the 4.


----------



## woj027

barryb said:


> Me too. I just copied the entire "thank you" page and emailed it to myself....


Interesting, I did not get an email confirmation either, just the "thank you" with a confirmation number.

It's also interesting that if you go to the AT&T website and try and check on your order it says it can't tell you anything about orders placed in the last 24 hours, so essentially all one has is the "thank you" (if they printed it out) currently as a confirmation.


----------



## Chris Blount

I just got the confirmation e-mail from Apple.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

jsmartin99 said:


> I was trying to find out if the 3GS docks I have will work with the 4.


I doubt it. The 3GS dock is sculped to fit the base of the 3g and 3gs models. The difference in shape alone should be a clue as to needing a new dock. If thats not enough for you, the fact that they are offering a 4G dock should get the point across thast you will need to purchase a new one.

Now if you had a generic universal ipod dock that took the seperate inserts; then you could use that for your iPhone 4G when they release the 4G insert which usually takes a month or 2.


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> I just got the confirmation e-mail from Apple.


I got mine at 6:14.


----------



## barryb

Looks like even Apple is calling "sold out".

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/15/apple-iphone-4-pre-orders-now-sold-out/



> Apple and AT&T have had processing iPhone 4 pre-orders today, but lots of people (including us) are seeing a July 2 ship date at Apple's online store


 -Engadget.


----------



## HDJulie

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> I doubt it. The 3GS dock is sculped to fit the base of the 3g and 3gs models. The difference in shape alone should be a clue as to needing a new dock. If thats not enough for you, the fact that they are offering a 4G dock should get the point across thast you will need to purchase a new one.
> 
> Now if you had a generic universal ipod dock that took the seperate inserts; then you could use that for your iPhone 4G when they release the 4G insert which usually takes a month or 2.


If the universal docks will work then all other chargers should work, too, such as car chargers & wall chargers, right?


----------



## jsmuga

HDJulie said:


> If the universal docks will work then all other chargers should work, too, such as car chargers & wall chargers, right?


I think the only ones that will not work is the docks made for the 3G/3GS phones. The universal dock will work with the adapter for Iphone 4. All other plug in chargers will be fine.


----------



## wingrider01

Herdfan said:


> At least this year they are releasing the OS4 software on the 21st, so 3G/3GS users will have 3 days to upgrade before the 4 is released.


the 4 is supposed to ship with OS4 installed

still going to wait about 5 days before I upgrade my 3gs to the new OS, the Itunes servers where pasted when OS 3 released for about 3 days.


----------



## HDJulie

The reason I'm asking is that when we went from the original iPhone to the iPhone 3G, Apple changed how the phone charged. I think they stopped putting in firewire support & that made even the usb chargers no longer work. There has been some discussion online that the bigger battery might require beefier chargers but I'm guessing that is probably not the case. I hope not -- I have a bunch of chargers & one of those external batteries. It would cost me another good chunk of change to have to replace them all :-0.


----------



## BudShark

Preordered 1 32GB Black from Apple for in store pickup and got in last night before the "end"  Got email confirmation within 15 minutes (not that it does any good as the bottom of the email states its not a guarantee of anything...  )

Will wait for the wife since she thinks she wants white... hopefully we get an update soon on when tehy will be available.

Guess I'll be up early AND late to work on the 24th.


----------



## barryb

In my confirmation email:



> iPhone Warranty
> iPhone comes with 90 days of technical support, plus a one-year limited hardware warranty for your iPhone, its rechargeable *batter*, and all included accessories.


Mine comes with rechargeable batter.


----------



## Chris Blount

barryb said:


> In my confirmation email:
> 
> Mine comes with rechargeable batter.


I noticed that as well. Also in the right column under "iPhone Number & Activation" it says "Once you have your iPhone, activating and syncing it is simple.".

Someone needs to proofread those e-mails a little better.


----------



## uod

tcusta00 said:


> Don't know where that info came from - I ordered with no issues this morning.


Ok -- amend my post to say "many people". The comments on Gizmodo, Engadget, Macrumors, etc were all filled with reports of premier customers not being able to preorder. I was not able to preorder through AT&T because of this myself --- so I had to go through Apple.


----------



## flexoffset

I got through and got an order number and everything. I
went home thinking all was fine SINCE I HAD AN ORDER CONFIRMATION NUMBER. 
This morning the bastards at AT&T emailed me to let me know my order has been cancelled. No way to call to resolve. Nothing.

Thank you, idiots, for waiting until after you sold out to cancel my order. If I had known I would have had my wife go to AT&T at 2pm CDT.

I'm now trying to convince my wife to get the Droid X phone.



> Thank you for choosing AT&T.
> 
> Unfortunately, we were either unable to verify the information you provided or you have exceeded the number of lines of service that we allow customers to purchase online. As a result, your order has been canceled.
> 
> If you would like to purchase additional lines of service, please visit one of our AT&T retail locations and present your identification to our representatives. They will be happy to help you purchase new wireless devices, accessories, and service.
> 
> Go to att.com/storelocator to find a store near you.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience and look forward to serving you.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> AT&T


----------



## tfederov

There is a new dock for the iPhone 4. $29 available on July 2 according to their site. If you have a universal dock, the 4 adapter for it is $9.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, I ordered at the AT&T store yesterday. It was all done on paper since the computers were down. They said I'd get an e-mail confirmation today.


----------



## barryb

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, I ordered at the AT&T store yesterday. It was all done on paper since the computers were down. They said I'd get an e-mail confirmation today.


Fingers crossed Stuart.


----------



## elaclair

I just logged on to ATT to see if things were any better (not worried myself as I got the order completed through the Apple web site). I have a Premier account, and you still can not get to the upgrade section. It gives you a number to call, which when you do says they can't take your call right now and to call back later.

So much for "Premier" ......


----------



## Stuart Sweet

barryb said:


> Fingers crossed Stuart.


You all know me... I don't rely on luck. I rely on names taken down and leisure time spent following up 

Oh BTW I settled on 2 16-giggers, I don't terribly care that they're white. If they look too silly I'll put a black skin on them.


----------



## barryb

Stuart Sweet said:


> You all know me... I don't rely on luck. I rely on names taken down and leisure time spent following up
> 
> Oh BTW I settled on 2 16-giggers, I don't terribly care that they're white. If they look too silly I'll put a black skin on them.


Oh? you were able to secure white ones?


----------



## Lee L

I would be surprised if you get a white phone on the 24th.


----------



## dpfaunts

Stuart, how were you able to pre-order white iPhone 4's? I've only seen black listed for pre-order.


----------



## woj027

flexoffset said:


> I got through and got an order number and everything. I
> went home thinking all was fine SINCE I HAD AN ORDER CONFIRMATION NUMBER.
> This morning the bastards at AT&T emailed me to let me know my order has been cancelled. No way to call to resolve. Nothing.
> 
> Thank you, idiots, for waiting until after you sold out to cancel my order. If I had known I would have had my wife go to AT&T at 2pm CDT.
> 
> I'm now trying to convince my wife to get the Droid X phone.


Thats not good news, I ordered two as well. I hope ordering two iPhone 4's to replace two iPhone 3G's (not GS's) doesn't cancel my order too.

I just checked my "order status" AT&T site, and it shows 4 lines of info. 2 for sim cards, and one for each of my phones. All are shown as "In Progress".... that's a good sign.... I hope.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

dpfaunts said:


> Stuart, how were you able to pre-order white iPhone 4's? I've only seen black listed for pre-order.


Well... I am not 100% sure they will be white, but white or black I'm happy. As I said, the order is paper-only right now so I won't be sure what I'm getting until I see the real order.


----------



## HDJulie

The new iPhone will have 512MB of RAM. I had not seen that confirmed before now.

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/17/iphone-4-confirmed-to-have-512mb-of-ram-twice-the-ipad-and-3gs/


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, the rumor of getting white 16GB phones turned out to be just that... a rumor. I now have confirmed orders in the AT&T system, for two 16GB iPhones, and as you all pointed out, they will be black. I'm happy either way, actually.


----------



## flexoffset

Oddly enough I got two more emails from ATT this morning telling me my orders were in process. Sure enough, there they are.

They cancelled the order that I had a receipt for and I have a new order number that is now dated June 16, even though I clearly ordered on June 15th.
However, I have no printable receipt for this new order number but when I check ATT site, there they are.

I wonder how many iPhone 4 units have already been manufactured and are sitting in warehouses vs how many are still sitting in China in lots of pieces-parts.


----------



## Lee L

HDJulie said:


> The new iPhone will have 512MB of RAM. I had not seen that confirmed before now.
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/17/iphone-4-confirmed-to-have-512mb-of-ram-twice-the-ipad-and-3gs/


Nice. I was kind of disapointed that it might be only 256 still. The ram is really holding some things back on teh current iPhones. Seems like they could have squeezed 512 into the ipad also though, so thats a little strange.


----------



## tfederov

It's been two days since I've ordered..... supplies still look good here by the door while I wait for FedEx.... Water may be running low but I have beer here by my tent.... Seven days to go... I can make it... I can make it...

iPhone 3G is starting to make fun of me... telling me iPhone 4 won't love me the same way it does.... I can't listen.... I must be patient and wait....


----------



## tcusta00

tfederov said:


> It's been two days since I've ordered..... supplies still look good here by the door while I wait for FedEx.... Water may be running low but I have beer here by my tent.... Seven days to go... I can make it... I can make it...
> 
> iPhone 3G is starting to make fun of me... telling me iPhone 4 won't love me the same way it does.... I can't listen.... I must be patient and wait....


!rolling You're a hoot.


----------



## barryb

tfederov said:


> It's been two days since I've ordered..... supplies still look good here by the door while I wait for FedEx.... Water may be running low but I have beer here by my tent.... Seven days to go... I can make it... I can make it...
> 
> iPhone 3G is starting to make fun of me... telling me iPhone 4 won't love me the same way it does.... I can't listen.... I must be patient and wait....


You have the latest picture of you?

(your 3G lies to you).


----------



## tfederov

It's been two days since my last communication with the outside world. Supplies are still looking good. I have plenty of food and water. I'll check daily to make sure that I still have my order in there and all is good.

The FedEx guy drove by today. He just shook his head and laughed at me as he went by. Man, I hate that guy. I'll bet he drives by tomorrow with it in his hand and keeps going just because he can't deliver it. Sick freak. He'll get his when I put a fresh coat of paint on the door just for when he knocks. Take that FedEx guy....


----------



## barryb

tfederov said:


> It's been two days since my last communication with the outside world. Supplies are still looking good. I have plenty of food and water. I'll check daily to make sure that I still have my order in there and all is good.
> 
> The FedEx guy drove by today. He just shook his head and laughed at me as he went by. Man, I hate that guy. I'll bet he drives by tomorrow with it in his hand and keeps going just because he can't deliver it. Sick freak. He'll get his when I put a fresh coat of paint on the door just for when he knocks. Take that FedEx guy....


Its so hard to *not* send you a fake parcel from Apple right now... just sayin'. :lol:


----------



## Grentz

barryb said:


> Its so hard to *not* send you a fake parcel from Apple right now... just sayin'. :lol:


s h i tsenders.com

:lol:


----------



## tfederov

Amendment to today's diary. I hate barryb and Grentz. No Christmas gifts from BB&B for them.

:lol:


----------



## barryb

Grentz gets all my love for that most excellent link. I am so going to take advantage.



> Amendment to today's diary. I hate barryb and Grentz. No Christmas gifts from BB&B for them.


As if.


----------



## barryb

Tony: I can't seem to find your address. Can you PM it to me please?


----------



## Marlin Guy

Which one of you is this? :lol:


----------



## HDJulie

I've been following this guy on the Macrumors site. He's been first in line for the last 3 years though he's never started camping a week out before. He's got a phone reserved so he's doing it for the fun of it more than anything. But he's become world famous now. Says he googled himself & there were more than 600,000 articles. Seems like a nice enough kid. A couple of people on the site live in town & have been visiting & bringing him stuff. The Apple employees know him & let him sit in the store during the day.

There's now a group of people camping out in California, I think. They have been told by the security guard that in order to stay there, they have to stand the whole time or they will no longer be considered a "line" :-0.


----------



## Grentz

tfederov said:


> Amendment to today's diary. I hate barryb and Grentz. No Christmas gifts from BB&B for them.
> 
> :lol:


No scented bath soaps for christmas?!?!?! :eek2:

:lol:


----------



## Grentz

HDJulie said:


> I've been following this guy on the Macrumors site. He's been first in line for the last 3 years though he's never started camping a week out before. He's got a phone reserved so he's doing it for the fun of it more than anything. But he's become world famous now. Says he googled himself & there were more than 600,000 articles. Seems like a nice enough kid. A couple of people on the site live in town & have been visiting & bringing him stuff. The Apple employees know him & let him sit in the store during the day.
> 
> There's now a group of people camping out in California, I think. They have been told by the security guard that in order to stay there, they have to stand the whole time or they will no longer be considered a "line" :-0.


The campers are a different breed. I have wanted plenty of things on release day, but never found myself in such a desire to have it that first day that I will go and stand around for days for it 

I did camp on AT&T and Apple's site on the 15th though


----------



## barryb

I plan on waking up, going to work... and see when Rudy the FedEx driver comes. Thats if they are shipping FedEx!

Anyone have any leads on if this is the case?

EDIT: I just got my answer via email:

Ship to
BARRY B
XXXX
XXXX
XXXX
Carrier Name
FEDERAL EXPRESS
Tracking Number
XXXX
Delivers by
Jun 23, 2010

What? A day early?  <---- Me thinks thats the 23rd there (China), or what we call the 24th here.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Does anyone ever camp out to be first in line to get new camping gear?


----------



## barryb

Confirmed on Apples side too.

Shipped
Shipped on: Jun 20, 2010 via FEDERAL EXPRESS

Product / Part No. 
Qty

IPHONE 4 BLACK 32GB-USA
MC319LL/A

This is a lot different than what I am reading here:

http://gizmodo.com/5567907/att-randomly-cancelling-iphone-4-pre+orders

Here too: http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/19/apple-randomly-canceling-some-iphone-pre-orders/


----------



## Grentz

Very cool. AT&T's side is much less detailed, just says processing still with no dates or anything. I was hoping to order from Apple's site but had no luck and got through on AT&Ts, so I took what I could get


----------



## barryb

Grentz said:


> Very cool. AT&T's side is much less detailed, just says processing still with no dates or anything. I was hoping to order from Apple's site but had no luck and got through on AT&Ts, so I took what I could get


Your ordering process was probably a bit easier than mine.

12 hours it took from start to finish. No, I did not just sit there. I had six monitors going, and when they would time out, I would do it again. Just happy to see things rolling along.

Next hell day: activation day.


----------



## djrobx

> What? A day early? <---- Me thinks thats the 23rd there (China), or what we call the 24th here.


China is GMT+x and we're GMT-x, so that's not it.

Last year a similar thing happened with UPS. It showed an earlier delivery date, but it ended up delayed until the 24th. I'm so excited that they switched to FedEx this year; UPS stole my 3GS. It was an utter nightmare to get it straightened out.


----------



## Chris Blount

Got my shipment notification from Apple. Will be delivered on the 24th. Can't wait!


----------



## tfederov

barryb said:


> Next hell day: activation day.


I actually thought about that too. Gonna be a fun Thursd.....

Hey! FedEx doesn't deliver on Sunday!! Quit taunting me FedEx man!!!


----------



## barryb

djrobx said:


> China is GMT+x and we're GMT-x, so that's not it.


I stand corrected. I should have known this, so barryfail.


----------



## barryb

tfederov said:


> I actually thought about that too. Gonna be a fun Thursd.....
> 
> Hey! FedEx doesn't deliver on Sunday!! Quit taunting me FedEx man!!!


Thats me and Grentz driving around in a fake FedEx truck.


----------



## barryb

In transit
LANTAU ISLAND HK


----------



## tfederov

barryb said:


> Thats me and Grentz driving around in a fake FedEx truck.


I thought you looked familiar. For those who want to see barryb and Grentz I was able to snap a picture as they drove by. Looks like they disguised the FedEx truck....

So which one is which? :lol:


----------



## barryb

I will GLADLY admit I am the monkey! (nice hair Grentz)


----------



## dennisj00

Save part of the activation problem by upgrading your iTunes in advance. Everybody here has probably already done it, but remind friends that are getting the phone.


----------



## jsmuga

Chris Blount said:


> Got my shipment notification from Apple. Will be delivered on the 24th. Can't wait!


same here got it this morning


----------



## Chris Blount

barryb said:


> In transit
> LANTAU ISLAND HK


I guess our phones are together. Mine is in the same place.


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> I guess our phones are together. Mine is in the same place.


I will have mine call yours right now. :lol:


----------



## woj027

barryb said:


> Confirmed on Apples side too.
> 
> Shipped
> Shipped on: Jun 20, 2010 via FEDERAL EXPRESS
> 
> Product / Part No.
> Qty
> 
> IPHONE 4 BLACK 32GB-USA
> MC319LL/A
> 
> [/url]


Interesting, ours is still "in progress" on the AT&T site. Oh well, wait til the 24th (or 23rd in your case) to really find out.


----------



## barryb

I'm quite sure that FedEx will be required to hold any incoming iPhones until the 24th.


----------



## Grentz

barryb said:


> I will GLADLY admit I am the monkey! (nice hair Grentz)


:lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

Went to Best Buy today and they had some RocketFish cases for the iPhone 4. Picked one up for $15. I figure they might be hard to find after June 24.


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> Went to Best Buy today and they had some RocketFish cases for the iPhone 4. Picked one up for $15. I figure they might be hard to find after June 24.


You are a smart man Chris. I want one of those "bumper" style things. Is the RocketFish like that?


----------



## Chris Blount

barryb said:


> You are a smart man Chris. I want one of those "bumper" style things. Is the RocketFish like that?


No. They had silicon and gel. Not ideal but good enough for now.


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> No. They had silicon and gel. Not ideal but good enough for now.


That case looks like it would survive just about anything. :lol:


----------



## Grentz

Looks pretty good Chris.

The bumpers from Apple seem like a rip off...$30 is insane. There are so many third parties out there and some already making similar, so I would just wait if you can Barry.

I will probably rock a Vaja Case or Otterbox. Two of my favorites. There are so many out there though it is amazing. Sadly most consumers fall victim to the Belkin and other big brands which aren't always the best and usually overpriced (though the one Chris got looks decent).

Some tips for those looking (I have used all on the list except for SwitchEasy):

*More mainstream options,* not SUPER quality always, but often better and cheaper than what you find in big box stores:
-Boxwave
-JavoEdge
-Proporta
-PDair

*In between:*
-Marware
-Macally
-Krusell

*High Quality plastic and silicone:*
-Contour Design
-Speck
-SwitchEasy
-Mophie
-Otterbox

*High Quality Leather:*
-Piel Frama (some great exotic leathers for some devices)
-Vaja Cases (Some of the most amazing cases out there if you like leather)
-Sena Cases

*High Protection:*
-Otterbox (The defender and commuter lines are top notch, the armor line is bulky but insanely protected)

*Screen Protectors:*
-BodyGuardz
-ZAGG
(both are very similar even down to the packaging and a huge step up from any of the other screen protectors out there. Much tougher and more durable.)


----------



## tfederov

As much as I hate to say it, no case for me because they're not Apple iPhone dock friendly.


----------



## wingrider01

tfederov said:


> I actually thought about that too. Gonna be a fun Thursd.....
> 
> Hey! FedEx doesn't deliver on Sunday!! Quit taunting me FedEx man!!!


actually no it iwll not be delivery day, will be OS4 release day with everybody, their brother, their dog and cat keep hitting update on Itunes every 10 seconds to try and get the new OS for the current phones. Only break will be when they take a few seconds out to post onthe forums that att and apple suck and that they should have put 30000 new servers online just so they can download hte new OS, and the obligatory going to cancel and go to [insert carrier name here] becasue they are light years better.

Have a day off that day, going to pop a few bags of popcorn and spend time on the forums seeing how creative the injuried parties can portray in the posts about not being able to get the new OS


----------



## HDJulie

tfederov said:


> As much as I hate to say it, no case for me because they're not Apple iPhone dock friendly.


Does it have to be an Apple dock? I have a Kensington dock that is big enough to charge my phone while it is in the case. It also charge an external battery thing. My husband also has one & loves it as well. Neither of us wants to take the case off to charge the phone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, AT&T says my phones are in progress, no other information available. I actually hope they don't come until Friday because I just won't have the time to deal with them on Thursday.


----------



## barryb

Grentz said:


> Looks pretty good Chris.
> 
> The bumpers from Apple seem like a rip off...$30 is insane. There are so many third parties out there and some already making similar, so I would just wait if you can Barry.


Unfortunately for me: I liked the iPad case that Apple made so much that I thought "what the heck, I'm sure the Apple Bumper thing would be of quality too"... and I made my purchase. Then I realized that the Apple one does not even have screen protectors.. then I saw that my phone comes before the case, and that I will be long gone once my over priced bumper gets here.

Live and learn, and thanks a bunch for all the info you provided (previous page) Grentz.


----------



## HDJulie

If you get the phone Thursday, I don't think you have to activate it right away especially if you get it shipped to your house.


----------



## Chris Blount

tfederov said:


> As much as I hate to say it, no case for me because they're not Apple iPhone dock friendly.


I thought the same thing which is why I buy the covers that slip off easily when I place the phone on a dock. Kind of pain at first but i've gotten use to it.


----------



## HDJulie

I have a Griffin case that is two pieces -- a longer top & a shorter bottom. The bottom slides off easily so I was just sliding it off to place the phone in the Apple dock. Once I got the Kensington dock, I no longer had to do that .


----------



## barryb

Meh. I gave up on docks a long ways back. Yes, they are cool, but I hated taking covers off.


----------



## HDJulie

This dock is great (plenty of space for phone & case) & the extra battery thing has come in handy a few times.

Kensington dock & battery pack


----------



## Herdfan

wingrider01 said:


> actually no it iwll not be delivery day, will be OS4 release day with everybody, their brother, their dog and cat keep hitting update on Itunes every 10 seconds


And I believe that is tomorrow. :eek2:


----------



## HDJulie

Does anyone here download the file directly from the Apple site? That's what I have to do since it is always about a 300 meg file, I need it for 2 phones, & our daily limit is 400 meg or something (nevermind the download rate is less than 500k most of the day). I'm usually able to find the link posted on the Macrumors site but thought I would see if y'all might be able to post it. I don't think it's illegal to download it directly. You still have to install using iTunes. And I mean download to a flash drive, not to the phone.


----------



## Grentz

barryb said:


> Unfortunately for me: I liked the iPad case that Apple made so much that I thought "what the heck, I'm sure the Apple Bumper thing would be of quality too"... and I made my purchase. Then I realized that the Apple one does not even have screen protectors.. then I saw that my phone comes before the case, and that I will be long gone once my over priced bumper gets here.
> 
> Live and learn, and thanks a bunch for all the info you provided (previous page) Grentz.


I wonder if you can return it? I dunno, just a thought if you are not happy with it. They look decent, just expensive for what they are.

Probably my best recommendation is Otterbox or if you want leather, Vaja Cases. Those two companies make fantastic products. Vaja is expensive, but their iVolution line (example of iPod version) is so nicely fitted to devices it makes other leather cases look flimsy and cheap. Piel Frama has awesome quality leather too, but their's are the more normal slip on kind that are not as form fitted (vaja has some like this too, you just have to look at them).



barryb said:


> Meh. I gave up on docs a long ways back. Yes, they are cool, but I hated taking covers off.


I actually prefer the cable anyways. Docks are neat, but just not worth it for me. So many cool cases out there and I find them to be more of a PITA to use.


----------



## tgater

No OS4 as of yet. I'll check back in 4 Hours.


----------



## funhouse69

I just got an e-mail from the mother ship saying that my iPhone 4 has been shipped and I should have it on June 23 by 10am. Imagine that 1 day early, I wonder if it will happen.


----------



## Chris Blount

funhouse69 said:


> I just got an e-mail from the mother ship saying that my iPhone 4 has been shipped and I should have it on June 23 by 10am. Imagine that 1 day early, I wonder if it will happen.


I seriously doubt it. Apple usually requests that the carrier hold the item until release day.


----------



## funhouse69

When I got the e-mail the tracking info wasn't update now it is, my iPhone 4 is coming from directly from China and Fed Ex is still showing it will be here on the 23rd by 10:30. In the past everything I've ever gotten from Apple that has shipped from China usually shows days later later then when I actually get it. 

Either way I am pretty psyched, I just know that it has shipped and I will see it sometime this week.


----------



## Herdfan

tfederov said:


> As much as I hate to say it, no case for me because they're not Apple iPhone dock friendly.


You must not drop yours as much as I do. 

My Otterbox has saved my phone many times. Just the other day I was trying to get my daughter into swim practice and was carrying her gear bag and trying to talk on the phone, and it slipped. There were a couple of gasps from other people standing outside the "Y" as it bounced off the ground, but I just reached down, picked it up, put it back to my ear and went on talking.


----------



## barryb

Not getting an iPhone 4?

Expect (_rumors floating around are saying 10am PST_) the new OS4 software to be released today.


----------



## Chris Blount

barryb said:


> Not getting an iPhone 4?
> 
> Expect (_rumors floating around are saying 10am PST_) the new OS4 software to be released today.


Good point. Should get released today although it might be difficult to download. I would bet the servers will be jammed.


----------



## barryb

*If* you have not downloaded the current version of iTunes... no better time than right now.

As Chris pointed out above: servers are most likely going to be jammed today.

9.2 is ready for grabs right now.

Not tech savvy?

1) open iTunes
2) click the "help tab" (very top/left, right hand tab says "Help"). Click it.
3) "check for updates" <--- Click it.


----------



## woj027

Info on my AT&T page still has my iPhones "in Progress"

I hope mine get shipped soon, my wife's current iPhone 3G is nearly dead.


----------



## Herdfan

woj027 said:


> Info on my AT&T page still has my iPhones "in Progress"


Same here, but I have been getting "Thank you for choosing AT&T and iPhone" emails from AT&T. So hopefully that is a good thing.

So, do they ship 3-day today, 2-day tomorrow or Next-Day on Wednesday?


----------



## woj027

Herdfan said:


> Same here, but I have been getting "Thank you for choosing AT&T and iPhone" emails from AT&T. So hopefully that is a good thing.
> 
> So, do they ship 3-day today, 2-day tomorrow or Next-Day on Wednesday?


Yea me too. Hopefully the emails are a good thing, not that they are trying to let us down easy...


----------



## barryb

"They" (the iPhones) are originating from China. I would assume that most, if not all 600k phones would be in route right now. 

I ordered directly from Apple, and did in fact get the email from ATT. What I also got was an email directly from Apple, and that had a tracking number in it. I am not doing a drop ship to ATT, I am having my delivered to my work.

I am fairly certain your iPhone (Herdfan) would be in a container next to mine, or somewhere near.

If this is the case:

In transit
LANTAU ISLAND HK

... is what my FedEx tracking says.


----------



## woj027

barryb said:


> "They" (the iPhones) are originating from China. I would assume that most, if not all 600k phones would be in route right now.
> 
> I ordered directly from Apple, and did in fact get the email from ATT. What I also got was an email directly from Apple, and that had a tracking number in it. I am not doing a drop ship to ATT, I am having my delivered to my work.
> 
> I am fairly certain your iPhone (Herdfan) would be in a container next to mine, or somewhere near.
> 
> If this is the case:
> 
> In transit
> LANTAU ISLAND HK
> 
> ... is what my FedEx tracking says.


Are my 2 phones next to Herdfans?


----------



## tfederov

Dear tfederov, 

We shipped your recently placed AT&T Premier order. 

If you pre-ordered the iPhone 4, it is staged for pickup by our shipping carrier. Because of unprecedented volume, it may be as much as 72 hours before the carrier can provide any detailed information to you. Please don't be concerned if you visit the carrier's site and specific information about your order is not provided. The information will be updated when the carrier picks up the order at our warehouse. 

Your tracking number is shown below: 

Web Order number: 
Your FEDEX tracking number is: 


To track your shipment(s) online, follow the link to the FEDEX website
FEDEX


----------



## flexoffset

re: iOS 4.0

http://www.tuaw.com/2010/06/21/ios-4-0-firmware-release-expected-momentarily-quick-terminal-ti/

Instructions on how to run the update checker from the terminal and have it automatically let you know when the OS becomes available. (mac instructions provided in the link above)



> #! /bin/csh
> curl -s -L http://phobos.apple.com/version | grep -i Restore | grep -i iPhone | grep -i 4.0
> if ($? == 1) then
> echo "Nothing yet..."
> else
> say "FOUR POINT OH FIRMWARE IS NOW AVAILABLE"
> endif
> sleep 30
> 
> Save this script into a new file (e.g. "checkingscript") and chmod it to 755 so it will be executable. (The line that starts with "curl" and ends with "4.0" is a single line -- so make sure you don't split it in two. Also make sure you put a carriage return at the end of the "sleep 30" line.) Then run the script from the command line using a repeat command, e.g. repeat 5000 ./checkingscript. The built-in "sleep" command ensures that it will wait 30 seconds between attempts. If you are not using csh or tcsh, just type csh at the command line before issuing the repeat command.


----------



## dennisj00

My ATT status page has the FedEx tracking number for our two phones, but FedEx says 'not found'. I'll check it later today.


----------



## Grentz

dennisj00 said:


> My ATT status page has the FedEx tracking number for our two phones, but FedEx says 'not found'. I'll check it later today.


Thats very normal with any shipment when the shippers print the labels in advance.

I would say that is very good news at this point as you are allocated the phones and should have no issue getting them on time


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Still no shipping info for me. I have to face the fact that I won't have them Thursday.


----------



## Grentz

Stuart Sweet said:


> Still no shipping info for me. I have to face the fact that I won't have them Thursday.


Why? Still early yet. I am still crossing my fingers. (not to mention gonna be pissed if mine does not come on launch day considering I was way before many that now have tracking numbers and ordered that afternoon  )

With the 3GS some orders were updated the night before and people still got them overnighted for release day delivery.


----------



## barryb

My friend in Japan says he is downloading OS4 for his 3G right now. No multitasking for the 3G, but lots of fixes.


----------



## tgater

It's availible! 4.0 that is. Downloading now.


----------



## barryb

I'm downloading OS4 for my 3GS right now.


----------



## PPW

AT&T Premier Order Shipment Notification
Monday, June 21, 2010 10:06 AM

We shipped your recently placed AT&T Premier order.

If you pre-ordered the iPhone 4, it is staged for pickup by our shipping carrier. Because of unprecedented volume, it may be as much as 72 hours before the carrier can provide any detailed information to you. Please don't be concerned if you visit the carrier's site and specific information about your order is not provided. The information will be updated when the carrier picks up the order at our warehouse.

Your tracking number is shown below:

Web Order number: xxxx

Your FEDEX tracking number is:
xxxx

To track your shipment(s) online, follow the link to the FEDEX website
FEDEX

Mine's on the way


----------



## HDJulie

I'm dowloading as well. Can't wait to see how it looks . Does anyone know -- is the unified mailbox an option or a necessity?


----------



## barryb

378 meg file.


----------



## tgater

4 Minutes reamaining still. I ordered my 4G from BB per ATT. I won't anything until Friday morning.


----------



## roadrunner1782

Anyone having problems downloading? I'm getting ready to myself for my 3G.


----------



## Phil T

Mine is up and running well. Lots of new updates. Make sure to sync again after the update. I didn't and my photos all looked fuzzy. The sync fixed it.


----------



## Chris Blount

Well my iPhone 4 made it from China to Anchorage, AK. Getting closer.


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> Well my iPhone 4 made it from China to Anchorage, AK. Getting closer.


Looks like mines in the passenger seat!

Int'l shipment release
ANCHORAGE, AK


----------



## HDJulie

Don't you love it when your iPhone has been to more places than you have ;-)


----------



## Herdfan

Nothing yet. Ordered through AT&T.


----------



## barryb

Herdfan said:


> Nothing yet. Ordered through AT&T.


I think that Chris probably ordered directly though Apple. I know thats what I did, and its in that Apple email where I get tracking info. Being as my phone is coming directly to me (and not an AT&T store), it makes sense that things would work that way. The AT&T store where your phone is going would have tracking information... so fear not Herdfan. I bet your phone is right in the same place as ours.


----------



## woj027

barryb said:


> I think that Chris probably ordered directly though Apple. I know thats what I did, and its in that Apple email where I get tracking info. Being as my phone is coming directly to me (and not an AT&T store), it makes sense that things would work that way. The AT&T store where your phone is going would have tracking information... so fear not Herdfan. I bet your phone is right in the same place as ours.


I think I'm like Herdfan. I ordered mine through AT&T, but set it up for delivery to my home. I figure that my iPhones are right next to yours in Alaska.


----------



## Herdfan

woj027 said:


> I think I'm like Herdfan. I ordered mine through AT&T, but set it up for delivery to my home.


Mine is coming to my house as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

AT&T actually told me that I HAD to have delivery to the home, it was the only option. No biggie, that's what I wanted anyway.


----------



## barryb

Anyone else get an email (besides me) like this tonight?



> Dear Apple Store Customer,
> 
> You recently received a Shipment Notification email from Apple advising you that your iPhone has shipped.
> 
> This email is to confirm that your delivery will occur on June 23rd. Although Apple and FedEx tracking information may currently indicate a later date, you can check the FedEx website the morning of the June 23rd to track your package to your doorstep.
> 
> In the event that you will not be available to accept delivery on June 23rd, it may be more convenient to use our pre-sign delivery option by visiting our Order Status website at http://www.apple.com/orderstatus.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The Apple Store Team


More here: http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/22/iphone-4-arriving-one-day-early-on-june-23rd/


----------



## djrobx

Yep, I got that same email. w00t!


----------



## funhouse69

Haven't gotten that e-mail yet but my FedEx Tracking info still shows it getting to me on the 23rd by 10:30am


----------



## funhouse69

correction - I just got the same e-mail... Looks like they want us to get out, get them activated before the insanity ensues on the 24th when they go on general public sale. Sort of a staggered activation to try and avoid some of the nightmare delays / issues that they've had in the past and I have a feeling will have again this time based on the ordering process. 

I am getting pretty psyched for sure!!!


----------



## jsmuga

I also got the email. I am really surprised we are getting it a day early. My phone is in Newark NJ this am according to FedEx tracking.


----------



## Chris Blount

I got the e-mail as well. Man, I hope its for real. Would be cool to have it a little early.


----------



## woj027

i just checked the AT&T site and found that mine are in Memphis TN with UPS. 

Mine are in the hopper, now I follow them across the country to my home


----------



## HDJulie

I ordered from Best Buy. My phone is probably in BFE :-(


----------



## woj027

HDJulie said:


> I ordered from Best Buy. My phone is probably in BFE :-(


How far is that from Little Rock?


----------



## tfederov

HDJulie said:


> I ordered from Best Buy. My phone is probably in BFE :-(





woj027 said:


> How far is that from Little Rock?


I think it's a yonder and a half.


----------



## Lee L

Yeah, I bet after the total lockdown of the systems on launch day, they realized that like past launches, the new phones would be at the general delivery locations ahead of time. Instead of having FedEx hold them a day, they just let them be delivered to smooth the load a little.


----------



## woj027

I noticed that mine is being delivered by UPS. I thought all of em were delivered FedEX unless you worked for USPS or UPS?


----------



## Grentz

Finally got an update and tracking number, looks like mine is being overnighted today for delivery tomorrow. AT&T Premier 



woj027 said:


> I noticed that mine is being delivered by UPS. I thought all of em were delivered FedEX unless you worked for USPS or UPS?


Where did you order from?


----------



## barryb

iWednesday. 

Looks like this is the real deal.


----------



## Herdfan

Got another email this morning from AT&T with information about my new phone. But it was a Nokia 6085 which is my daughter's old phone. Ahhhhh!


But then I checked my account and both phones have tracking numbers with this notation:

NDA SAVER DEL CONF 

Which to me breaks down as Next Day Air Saver, Delivery Confirmation. 

In other words a signature. Well, as much as I would like to have it tomorrow, my "late" UPS guy runs between 3-4pm and I have to leave to take my daughter to her swim meet by 3.

Hopefully they will put it on the "early" run even though it is "SAVER".

And I have had no luck updating her Touch with the new software. I swear one of these days I am going to buy a cheap MAC just to do iTunes. The Windows versions just suck.


----------



## flexoffset

Herdfan said:


> And I have had no luck updating her Touch with the new software.


Might want to wait on that. I'm hearing some tall tales about the iOS 4 making 'older' devices sluggish and consume battery power, etc.

My iPhone 4's are also coming UPS NDA Super Saver DEL CONF too.
Says they are in Memphis. (I get next day service from Memphis even if it's shipped ground).

I can't believe that it is finally .... wait....wait....wait...... 
It hasn't delivered yet so I won't give AT&T any accolades just yet.


----------



## woj027

Grentz said:


> Finally got an update and tracking number, looks like mine is being overnighted today for delivery tomorrow. AT&T Premier
> 
> Where did you order from?


I ordered from AT&T, and like Herdfan I have the "NDA SAVER DEL CONF ", so it seems I'm going to have to hunt down my phones Thursday evening at the UPS warehouse along with hundreds of other locals who were not home to sign for their delivery.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

My order is still listed as "in progress..." so I'm probably out of the first wave.


----------



## PPW

woj027 said:


> I noticed that mine is being delivered by UPS. I thought all of em were delivered FedEX unless you worked for USPS or UPS?


I work for USPS...ordered mine thru our employee website...and it's still being shipped FEDEX..oopsie :lol:


----------



## rccoleman

For all of those who won't be around to sign for the delivery, you may want to pre-sign.


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, my phone just left Memphis. If it reaches San Antonio tonight I have a good chance of getting it tomorrow. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## flexoffset

Chris Blount said:


> Well, my phone just left Memphis. If it reaches San Antonio tonight I have a good chance of getting it tomorrow. Crossing my fingers.


Just calculated time in transit but don't know which carrier they're using for you

- FedEx says you should get it tomorrow unless it went FedEx 2Day which would put delivery on Thursday.

- UPS says you should get it tomorrow. (next day air saver)


----------



## Chris Blount

According to other sites, some people are getting their phones today.


----------



## barryb

I am reading this too Chris. Unfortunately my tracking number says "not today, but thanks for playing".


----------



## Herdfan

Chris Blount said:


> According to other sites, some people are getting their phones today.


This is probably a good decision by AT&T/Apple. Stagger the releases to lessen the strain on the authorization servers. Even if mine comes before I have to leave tomorrow afternoon, I may wait until I get home (after 10pm) to try and activate it.


----------



## HDJulie

It is also now being reported that AT&T will not have walk-in sales until June 29th. However, people on the forums are saying that their local AT&T stores have not heard of the announcement yet & are saying they will have walk-ins available. Going to be an interesting day Thursday.


----------



## woj027

Mine are getting closer. I live in Portland, OR - looks like I'm getting em Thursday on schedule. 

Location Date Local Time Description
LOUISVILLE, KY, US 06/22/2010 4:02 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN


----------



## chevyguy559

This guy got his today....

Link


----------



## Grentz

Wow, 2 days before launch...impressive. Mine still looks like tomorrow.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Engadget has their review up... a bit too much drool if you ask me but it shows that this is clearly an excellent device.


----------



## al_capone909

hxxp://ptech.allthingsd.com/20100622/apple-iphone4-review/
(sorry I can't post link)

Another glowing review imo but they did have one sobering reminder...
This is AT&T we are talking about


----------



## Grentz

Ya, I don't like this drool/fanboy perspective of reviewing. Anandtech's review of iOS4 for example was much more unbias and took a fair look at the new OS. I hope they do an iPhone 4 review as well.

Engadget rips everything else to hell it seems when they review, they tend to give Apple products a lot of slack and only briefly mention negatives.

(I edited this post to clarify what I meant a bit better)


----------



## Grentz

al_capone909 said:


> Another glowing review imo but they did have one sobering reminder...
> This is AT&T we are talking about


That's a plus for me. I don't want that Ego driven Verizon crap or pint size 3G coverage T-Mobile has thank you. AT&T works great where I am


----------



## Lee L

PPW said:


> I work for USPS...ordered mine thru our employee website...and it's still being shipped FEDEX..oopsie :lol:


I thought you guys were all buddy buddy with Fedex now?

As far as walk in sales go, my local ATT store guy promised me at lunch today, the 22nd, that they would have some unallocated phones Thursday. This was minutes before the info hit the web that says otherwise, so I imagine he had told a ton of people about it and they will be lining up on Thursday somewhere around 4:00-5:00 AM. Oops! I wonder if they will post a sign or have someone there. Also, why open at 7:00 now for pickups of preorders?

This launch has been botched up good. All the places I checked, Best Buy, Rat Shack, Wal Mart ATT, none have phones Thursday. According to the ATT rep who was at the Morrisville, NC Wal Mart, a couple of miles from 100,000 people in Research Triangle Park, many of which would love an iPhone 4 will have no iPhone4s, but another a few miles away will have ONE phone in stock so I guess its all good.


----------



## Grentz

I don't think it is botched, they just sold out of all their stock. If anything it is a huge success for AT&T and Apple, just sucks for those just wanting to go and pickup a new iPhone.

The real test will be how fast production bounces back stock, seems like it should bounce back fairly quickly based on estimated dates for later preorders.


----------



## tfederov

I think the bigger test before that is A-Day (activation day).


----------



## Grentz

tfederov said:


> I think the bigger test before that is A-Day (activation day).


Hopefully since some are coming today, tomorrow, and the day after it will go somewhat smoothly. Though I see a LOT slated for delivery tomorrow :eek2:


----------



## Herdfan

Out for Delivery.


----------



## barryb

Herdfan said:


> Out for Delivery.


Mine is still in the same place its been at since Monday: Oakland, CA.


----------



## flexoffset

Out for delivery here, too.


----------



## jsmuga

I got the email from Apple saying delivery today. Just called Fedex was told it will definitely be Thu.


----------



## Chris Blount

Mine has been sitting in the local sort facility since late last night with no movement. I would bet tomorrow.


----------



## Herdfan

Stopped by my local AT&T store to see if they had any cases and screen protectors available. (Since it looks like it will be a while before the Otterbox is released.) The girl didn't know so she asked another guy. He started something about not before release day tomorrow etc.

So I just mentioned that my phone was out for delivery and I was hoping to have some case for it and he started saying that tomorrow was the release day and that it won't be available today etc. Really just trying to show off in front of this cute girl.

So I asked what time he got off today so I could bring it by to show him? I got no answer.:eek2:

But seriously, if anyone finds a local source for iPhone 4 cases, please post. I may be able to trim a 3G screen protector, but would still like a "bumper" ASAP.


----------



## Chris Blount

Best Buy has them.


----------



## jsmuga

Chris Blount said:


> Mine has been sitting in the local sort facility since late last night with no movement. I would bet tomorrow.


Same here... Just spoke with a friend that just received his iphone. He is still getting the local sort facility on the Fedex website but the phone was delivered.


----------



## barryb

iPhone 4 in my hands right now... delivered at 9:10PST.


----------



## jsmuga

barryb said:


> iPhone 4 in my hands right now... delivered at 9:10PST.


Did your tracking ever update?


----------



## barryb

jsmartin99 said:


> Did your tracking ever update?


Nope. Tracking says its still 1.5 hours away from me, sitting in the same location it was in two days ago.....

Its right here in front of me being activated.


----------



## barryb

For those of you who did their upgrade to iOS4, and spent all that time getting your folders set up: get ready to do it again with your new phone.


----------



## Chris Blount

barryb said:


> For those of you who did their upgrade to iOS4, and spent all that time getting your folders set up: get ready to do it again with your new phone.


Thanks for the heads up. Luckily I only made two folders.


----------



## barryb

I just saw this in my FedEx tracking page:



> Tracking Update
> 
> Tracking Update for Wednesday, June 23, 2010
> 
> Package deliveries are proceeding as normal, however tracking updates are temporarily being delayed. Please try back later.


----------



## barryb

1) screen is unbelievable sharp. 
2) new phone is considerably thinner.
3) it appears to be built better than I had expected.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well... still no movement on my phone, I doubt I'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## HDJulie

So this phone does have to be activated through iTunes. That's my only complaint with it. I called Best Buy & I have an appointment tomorrow at 8:30 to pick mine up (I have 2 -- one for me & one for my husband) & they have to activate the new SIM cards before I leave but I can't go home until after work so we'll both be without our phones all day. On the plus side -- I HAVE AN APPOINTMENT TOMORROW!!!


----------



## flexoffset

barryb said:


> 1) screen is unbelievable sharp.
> 2) new phone is considerably thinner.
> 3) it appears to be built better than I had expected.


How's activation going?


----------



## Chris Blount

barryb said:


> I just saw this in my FedEx tracking page:


Oh crap. Now you got me excited again!!!


----------



## Chris Blount

barryb said:


> 1) screen is unbelievable sharp.
> 2) new phone is considerably thinner.
> 3) it appears to be built better than I had expected.


Cool! It's almost like Christmas isn't it?


----------



## jsmuga

HDJulie said:


> So this phone does have to be activated through iTunes. That's my only complaint with it. I called Best Buy & I have an appointment tomorrow at 8:30 to pick mine up (I have 2 -- one for me & one for my husband) & they have to activate the new SIM cards before I leave but I can't go home until after work so we'll both be without our phones all day. On the plus side -- I HAVE AN APPOINTMENT TOMORROW!!!


I am pretty sure they be can activated in the store just like on Itunes.


----------



## HDJulie

Ah, so if they activate it in the store, then it works just like any other SIM & the new phone works? The iPhone 3G -- you HAD to activate using iTunes.


----------



## jsmuga

HDJulie said:


> Ah, so if they activate it in the store, then it works just like any other SIM & the new phone works? The iPhone 3G -- you HAD to activate using iTunes.


I know I one of my Iphones was activated at AT&T. So I am sure Best Buy will be able to activate.


----------



## PPW

New toy just arrived :righton:
Now to figure it all out since I've never owned an ianything :lol:


----------



## Herdfan

Chris Blount said:


> Best Buy has them.


Thanks. Their website didn't list any, so I will be near my local store tomorrow and check it out.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Well... still no movement on my phone, I doubt I'll have it tomorrow.


Mine went from: AGENT PICKUP; IN TRANSIT TO UPS FACILITY to OUT FOR DELIVERY with no interim tracking. So there is still hope.


----------



## PPW

"Waiting for activation"
"This may take some time"

:lol: I bet...


----------



## dpfaunts

I ordered my from AT&T Premiere, on last Tuesday morning. *It is at my house now*. Fedex says the following their tracking site. Mine still shows out for delivery. My says it was picked up in Fort Worth. Good luck to all who are waiting!

IMPORTANT!
Package deliveries are proceeding as normal; however tracking updates are temporarily being delayed. Please try back later.


----------



## HDJulie

*sigh* Best Buy just called to let me know that they got in only 20 phones so I didn't make the cut. And they have no idea when they will get in another shipment but they aren't expecting another one until at least next week. Bummer :-(


----------



## Herdfan

They're here. 

But I am leaving to go to a swim meet so I don't get to play with them until late tonight.


----------



## PPW

Activation takes 15 minutes to 4 hrs...geez

I'm assuming I can disconnect from the computer once I get the iTunes part all set up??


----------



## barryb

Activation took less than 5 minutes here.

Funny my tracking number finally says my phone left Oakland (its right here with me).

Chris: do you have a tracking number from FedEx?


----------



## PPW

barryb said:


> Activation took less than 5 minutes here.


Thing is I'm keeping my old Verizon number, so I'm guessing it might be awhile...

Apparently using the online steps was a waste of time, I just called & activated it instead. Should be on in 5 minutes...


----------



## Chris Blount

The iPhone just arrived at my house! Can't wait to play!


----------



## Chris Blount

BTW, the tracking information updated but right now it shows it's on the truck for delivery and NOT delivered.


----------



## Chris Blount

HDJulie said:


> *sigh* Best Buy just called to let me know that they got in only 20 phones so I didn't make the cut. And they have no idea when they will get in another shipment but they aren't expecting another one until at least next week. Bummer :-(


Sorry to hear that. They might surprise you though. They usually get shipments of stuff twice a week. Hang in there.


----------



## Losana

Got mine! I went to the AT&T store and they told me to call the 866 number to activate. Activation took less then 20 seconds. Just waiting to to update my old iphone information. 

Gave the wife my old 3GS.


----------



## HDJulie

Those who have the phone -- this article talks about a possible discoloration:

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/23/some-iphone-4s-experiencing-display-discoloration/


----------



## jsmuga

Mine was waiting for me at my door. Fedex tracking was not working on this one.


----------



## Chris Blount

Well that didn't take long. Did a quick sync and backup of my old phone, plugged in the iPhone 4 and was activated within 5 minutes. Now I'm just waiting for all of my music and apps to sync. 

Haven't looked real close but haven't seen the yellow issue yet.

Man, there are times when I really love Apple. They make things so easy switching phones.


----------



## davemayo

I order a lot of stuff online and 99% of the time the tracking info is behind actual events. Many a time I've received the delivery and the tracking still says it is in some other state.


----------



## Grentz

Fedex tracking is delayed today, says so right on the tracking pages. Probably from the 600k+ people checking their status every 30 secs. 

Usually UPS and Fedex tracking updates on time for me, though UPS has the lead. Fedex is proving to me why I hate them as they had said by 3pm today, have now removed that line, and it is 6pm with no delivery yet (says out for delivery)....


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, the tracking information updated but right now it shows it's on the truck for delivery and NOT delivered.


I just got an email confirmation that my iPhone was delivered! (w00t)

(I have had it since this morning) :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

Man, the flash is brighter than I thought it was going to be. It went into a windowless bathroom and closed the door. It works really well.


----------



## elaclair

Chris Blount said:


> Man, the flash is brighter than I thought it was going to be. It went into a windowless bathroom and closed the door. It works really well.


Nice towels Chris. I assume the Glade is yours?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I have tracking numbers, repeat I have tracking numbers!


----------



## flexoffset

Mine have arrived. Charging them now according to the pamphlet. I wonder how long that is going to take?


----------



## tcusta00

flexoffset said:


> Mine have arrived. Charging them now according to the pamphlet. I wonder how long that is going to take?


Mine arrived fully charged... did you check yours to see if it was?


----------



## flexoffset

tcusta00 said:


> Mine arrived fully charged... did you check yours to see if it was?


Mine arrived about 80 percent charged. The AT&T pamphlet says:
1. Leave new iPhone off and charge it fully

Perhaps the Apple-ordered phones come fully charged.

My phones were nearly hot to the touch when they arrived via UPS 15 minutes ago. They've cooled off some but I may take it easy on them till they get to room temp. Kinda makes me nervous.

* edit *
Takes about 20-25 minutes to fully charge


----------



## barryb

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have tracking numbers, repeat I have tracking numbers!


You get yours yet? PM me if you need a number to call.


----------



## Chris Blount

Here is some video I shot with the iPhone 4 in our backyard. The quality is quite good at 720p:

[YOUTUBEHD]iiLGWyeSv1M[/YOUTUBEHD]

Also attached are pictures. One is full view, the other is half zoom. As you can see, the zoomed picture looks a bit grainy but these are less than ideal lighting conditions.

Yes, those are our dogs barking.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Anyone following all of the issues? Beside the scratching announced yesterday, and the yellowing announced today, there is now a 25 page thread at macrumors and hundreds of videos on youtube of people losing all signal when holding the phone in their hand. Yikes! This does not look good. 

http://gizmodo.com/5571171/iphone-4-loses-reception-when-you-hold-it-by-the-antenna-band
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=947585


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris, the video and pics are impressive. Very nice!


----------



## davring

Video looks impressive, sounds like your dog wanted in on the action. Thanks for posting that clip.


----------



## flexoffset

Done. Both phones activated within a couple minutes. Awesome!!


----------



## dennisj00

How are the phone calls?


----------



## Chris Blount

dennisj00 said:


> How are the phone calls?


The speakers seem louder to me.


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> The speakers seem louder to me.


I will ditto that.

Both the ear speaker and speakers on the bottom of the phone seem louder.


----------



## flexoffset

The external speaker is insane loud (good). The ear speaker seems low. I've tried several things but I must not be doing something right. My old iPhone was much louder.

Bootup is seconds instead of a minute with my 1st gen phone.
No screen discoloration on either unit so far.
FaceTime is neat and will come in handy next week.
The display ... hmmm. it's nice and sharp but I don't see what the fuss is about.
Sync'd a 500 MB movie and it took about 30 seconds to a minute.
This thing is smokin' fast.

I'll shoot some video comparing the iPhone 4 vs 1st Gen iPhone and give you the link in a little later on.
* edit *
Here is a very short video comparing load times for Pizza Hut app (original iPhone on left, iPhone 4 on right)
Shot in vertical orientation by my wife. (her first time to ever shoot video)





I'm very pleased with the two units thusfar.


----------



## Grentz

Just got mine unboxed and working through activation. Looks great so far!


----------



## flexoffset

No screen problems on either phone. They're very sharp displays but not the quantum leap I was expecting. Still very good, though.


----------



## Chris Blount

flexoffset said:


> No screen problems on either phone. They're very sharp displays but not the quantum leap I was expecting. Still very good, though.


At first I thought the same thing but start surfing web sites. You will notice that you can read text almost down to microscopic level.


----------



## Herdfan

Chris Blount said:


> Here is some video I shot with the iPhone 4 in our backyard. The quality is quite good at 720p:


On a DBS site of which you are the Administrator, I would have at least expected a picture of your dish. :lol:


----------



## funhouse69

Got mine today, no screen issues, I also think that the speaker volume (for calls) is low compared to my old 3G the one think that I noticed is that I can't make or take a call from my desk at work. I had the same issue with my 3G and it took about 3 months of software updates before it got better. 

So far the reception is complete crap for this phone and was expecting the exact opposite. 

I will say the activation process and sync of my old data was smoking fast and impressive what was restored. I mean everything from my text messages, address book and even the alarms i have set up. Pretty cool for sure!

Hopefully they work out the reception issue in a timely manner otherwise this won't last more very long for me.


----------



## Davenlr

funhouse69 said:


> Got mine today, no screen issues, I also think that the speaker volume (for calls) is low


Strike 1



> So far the reception is complete crap for this phone and was expecting the exact opposite.


Strike 2 and 3.

Was going to look around for one to replace my BlackjackII, but these two items are total deal killers since my truck is loud, and even louder with the window open, and I work driving in that 3% of the country where AT&T coverage is spotty at best.

Thanks for saving me lots of money.


----------



## barryb

iMovie is pretty cool.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That was pretty good video... especially assuming you probably just went out in the yard and didn't try to optimize lighting or anything. I wasn't thinking you could do professional quality work with the iPhone video... but maybe I was wrong.

It wouldn't be PPV quality hollywood stuff... but you could do some snazzy home movies and YouTube stuff much better than I would have thought.

Now if only the white iPhones were available!


----------



## Chris Blount

Stewart Vernon said:


> That was pretty good video... especially assuming you probably just went out in the yard and didn't try to optimize lighting or anything. I wasn't thinking you could do professional quality work with the iPhone video... but maybe I was wrong.
> 
> It wouldn't be PPV quality hollywood stuff... but you could do some snazzy home movies and YouTube stuff much better than I would have thought.
> 
> Now if only the white iPhones were available!


You should see the raw video. It looks even better. I'm impressed with the video on the iPhone 4. I was thinking about buying one of those flip HD cameras but I don't need to now.


----------



## jsmuga

Chris Blount said:


> At first I thought the same thing but start surfing web sites. You will notice that you can read text almost down to microscopic level.


I agree the web sites are where you can really see the difference. The text is very clear now. Also I am very pleased with the camera.


----------



## flexoffset

I am experiencing the signal bar reduction if I touch the metal antenna. 
Putting the phone in a silicone case seems to fix the problem. It fits snugly in my old DLO case for now.
Now if Otterbox will just start shipping the Commuter case...

The only pressing issue I have is now my Alpine CDA-9884 car stereo won't charge it --- which is just stupid.


----------



## Chris Blount

Yep, I have the reception issue as well when the phone is naked. Didn't see it until I removed the case. Bad..bad..bad. Apple better fix this.


----------



## woj027

Got mine yesterday around 6:30 PM, watched a (the same) UPS truck drive up and down my residential street 2 times before stopping. Such a tease!

We got 2 phones, both synced and activated in less than 20 min each.

Compared to the 3G, it's fast, its nice how quick apps open or close. Still need to learn some of the tips and tricks. Macrumors posted a link to a PDF, and to a page that is Iphone compatible.

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/23/apple-posts-user-guide-for-iphone-4-and-ios-4/

I must say, so far my reception is much better. It works in my office where my old 3G didn't. Left and right handed!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, they're on the truck


----------



## Chris Blount

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, they're on the truck


Alright! Go Stuart!


----------



## HDJulie

Chris Blount said:


> Yep, I have the reception issue as well when the phone is naked. Didn't see it until I removed the case. Bad..bad..bad. Apple better fix this.


Can it be fixed with software or firmware, or is this a hardware design flaw?


----------



## BubblePuppy

HDJulie said:


> Can it be fixed with software or firmware, or is this a hardware design flaw?


It's a design feature....to sell more cases. :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

HDJulie said:


> Can it be fixed with software or firmware, or is this a hardware design flaw?


We don't know yet. As of right now its simply being reported by users. What action Apple takes is anyone's guess.

It might simply be a software fix.


----------



## raott

Chris Blount said:


> We don't know yet. As of right now its simply being reported by users. What action Apple takes is anyone's guess.
> 
> It might simply be a software fix.


I would be very surprised if a software fix corrected the issue. I was going to get one for my wife, I will hold off for now until there is a fix (a fix other than buying Apple's extremely overpriced bumber case).


----------



## jsmuga

flexoffset said:


> I am experiencing the signal bar reduction if I touch the metal antenna.
> Putting the phone in a silicone case seems to fix the problem. It fits snugly in my old DLO case for now.
> Now if Otterbox will just start shipping the Commuter case...
> 
> The only pressing issue I have is now my Alpine CDA-9884 car stereo won't charge it --- which is just stupid.


I am not seeing this, does it happen when you are on a call or just holding it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Chris Blount said:


> Alright! Go Stuart!


You say that now... wait until I start slamming your inbox with questions :lol::lol:


----------



## HDJulie

Aw, we love newbies. And we love questions


----------



## Chris Blount

Man, you guys have to check out iMovie for the iPhone 4. It's limited as a movie editor but great for puting together some decent little flicks for upload to YouTube. You can insert transition, titles, and any music from your iPod.


----------



## flexoffset

jsmartin99 said:


> I am not seeing this, does it happen when you are on a call or just holding it.


Just holding it will cause it to do that. I'm not too worried since the phone's going in a silicone case at some point. I read at Apple's site if you have dry skin the situation might not be as big a deal.


----------



## flexoffset

Chris Blount said:


> Man, you guys have to check out iMovie for the iPhone 4. It's limited as a movie editor but great for puting together some decent little flicks for upload to YouTube. You can insert transition, titles, and any music from your iPod.


I'm still trying to figure how to get video captured from my iPhone onto my computer. I currently am having to email videos to myself. Do you have insight as to how to do this? My videos didn't show up when syncing.


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> Man, you guys have to check out iMovie for the iPhone 4. It's limited as a movie editor but great for puting together some decent little flicks for upload to YouTube. You can insert transition, titles, and any music from your iPod.


Its cool as heck Chris! To have this ability (albeit limited) in the palm of my hand is huge.


----------



## barryb

flexoffset said:


> I'm still trying to figure how to get video captured from my iPhone onto my computer. I currently am having to email videos to myself. Do you have insight as to how to do this? My videos didn't show up when syncing.


PC or MAC?

If its a PC, you should be able to navigate to the storage on your iPhone via "my computer".


----------



## jsmuga

Just used the face time video calling loved it.......


----------



## flexoffset

barryb said:


> PC or MAC?
> 
> If its a PC, you should be able to navigate to the storage on your iPhone via "my computer".


Mac. I'll try using the Finder to navigate around when I get home. It didn't occur to me that it might show up as USB device in the OS X (Leopard) Finder. Here's to hoping...


----------



## Lee L

Grentz said:


> I don't think it is botched, they just sold out of all their stock. If anything it is a huge success for AT&T and Apple, just sucks for those just wanting to go and pickup a new iPhone.
> 
> The real test will be how fast production bounces back stock, seems like it should bounce back fairly quickly based on estimated dates for later preorders.


What was botched was the fact that ATT evidently made changes to their database structure 3 days before the on sale date of the new iPhone and did not adequately test everything. This led to massive screw ups in the pre-order process. ATT talked about how many account inquireies they processed like it was a badge of honor. I bet they would have had a third or even fewer inquiries if their system was not constantly glitching causing the need to do most of the steps over.

I got mine, I lined up last night at the Southpoint Apple store in Durham, NC at 10:45 PM last night (about 60th in line) and I got into the store at about 11:15 AM. It was pretty busy with about 300 people there at 7:00 AM. I feel for some of the late arrivals as they are baking in 100 degree heat with no shade on most of the line route by now. Looks like most of the people who got there were able to secure an iPhone 4, but a few were turned away once they got a count.

My screen looks fine from what I can tell at this time and it seems I naturally hold th ephone in a way that hopefully will not cause the reception isue. We'll see.

WHat was really funny to me was the several peopel who came to teh Apple store to just look around today. One woman asked if it was like this there every day.


----------



## Chris Blount

Open iPhoto and everything in your phone should pop up (including videos). Them click import


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

flexoffset said:


> Mac. I'll try using the Finder to navigate around when I get home. It didn't occur to me that it might show up as USB device in the OS X (Leopard) Finder. Here's to hoping...





Chris Blount said:


> Open iPhoto and everything in your phone should pop up (including videos). Them click import


Yep. iPhoto or "Image Capture". You don't want to email the videos to yourself. The phone is compressing them first.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Got up at 4:20 this morning, picked up my buddy, and we were at the Apple Store by 5AM. The lines were absolutely ridiculous. I have never seen lines like that in my life. The Apple Store is centrally located in the middle of an outdoor strip. There was a line to the left of the store for reservations, and the line to the right was for everyone else. Both lines were almost to the end of the shopping strip when we got there, and well past the ends and wrapping around the building by the time we left.

The store opened at 7AM, and we were done by 9:30. I have no doubt in my mind that the people at the ends of those lines are going to be there the majority of the day. There were probably ~2,000 people there. It was nuts.

I'm very impressed. My screen is flawless... and looks ridiculously good. I'm not able to recreate the reception issue, but I do have a bumper on it. FaceTime is very slick as well. Just downloaded iMovie... I'm gonna have to go shoot some video so I can edit it now.


----------



## Chris Blount

Great to hear you got one Greg. It seems like with Apple devices lately, if you don't get one on the first day, you won't see one for quite a while.


----------



## flexoffset

I've been reading about the battery draining so quickly. On the Apple site they mention it may take a few charge cycles to normalize the charge sensor. Before I go crazy about losing half my battery while on standby ..... :lol:

Thanks for the tips on bringing in video.
I'm hoping I can import video straight into Final Cut Pro. I'll know soon enough...


----------



## HDJulie

Chris Blount said:


> Great to hear you got one Greg. It seems like with Apple devices lately, if you don't get one on the first day, you won't see one for quite a while.


:-(


----------



## dpfaunts

I am using my phone without a bumper (plan on getting one soon) and have definitely noticed the service signal drop. From article and YouTube videos it appears to be from touching the left side and the bottom of the phone. Anyone else here seeing that?

From 4 or 5 bars 3G to 1 bar of E or no service is what I see


----------



## Chris Blount

flexoffset said:


> I've been reading about the battery draining so quickly. On the Apple site they mention it may take a few charge cycles to normalize the charge sensor. Before I go crazy about losing half my battery while on standby ..... :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the tips on bringing in video.
> I'm hoping I can import video straight into Final Cut Pro. I'll know soon enough...


Yes, as with the iPhone's in the past, it takes a few charge cycles before the battery life gets better.


----------



## Chris Blount

dpfaunts said:


> I am using my phone without a bumper (plan on getting one soon) and have definitely noticed the service signal drop. From article and YouTube videos it appears to be from touching the left side and the bottom of the phone. Anyone else here seeing that?
> 
> From 4 or 5 bars 3G to 1 bar of E or no service is what I see


Yes, I see it when I take my silicon cover off. Don't see it at all when the cover is on. Glad I picked up the cover at Best Buy last weekend.


----------



## Chris Blount

HDJulie said:


> :-(


 Sorry, awhile means a few weeks. Cheer up.


----------



## uod

I can't get mine to drop bars no matter what way I hold it. I have reviewed several of the videos ... held mine the same way with no effect whatsoever.


I am trying to decide what kind of case to get for mine. I already put a front and rear Zagg protector on the phone. I have used a Zagg since I got my 3G 2 years ago ... and I will put one on every phone I own from this point on. I still want some sort of rubberize case though. I have an old DLO rubber case from my 3G that I threw on the iPhone 4 for now. It doesn't fit perfectly, but it at least protects it and makes it easier to hold for now.

Unfortunately, cases are not easy to find in any stores around here. I guess it will be a few weeks before people start stocking them.


----------



## jsmuga

dpfaunts said:


> I am using my phone without a bumper (plan on getting one soon) and have definitely noticed the service signal drop. From article and YouTube videos it appears to be from touching the left side and the bottom of the phone. Anyone else here seeing that?
> 
> From 4 or 5 bars 3G to 1 bar of E or no service is what I see


I have no cover but do not see the issue, in fact I see the bars increase when I touch it sometimes.


----------



## dpfaunts

jsmartin99 said:


> I have no cover but do not see the issue, in fact I see the bars increase when I touch it sometimes.


Maybe you have been taking to many vitamins and minerals lately  . It will be interesting to see Apple's "official" response. Tough to imagine this did not appear in testing.


----------



## HDJulie

Chris Blount said:


> Sorry, awhile means a few weeks. Cheer up.


I'm next in line for units that come to Best Buy so I'll probably get one on Tuesday. I just like making y'all feel bad ;-).


----------



## Herdfan

I went to the AT&T store this morning and got a "cheap" rubber case and a screen protector.

The screen protector I got was the *invisible SHIELD DRY* and I don't like it. First, it was a PITA to put on compared to past screen protectors I have used and it is slightly "grippy" and my thumb doesn't slide smoothly across it.

I will see what BB has this evening and return the other one I got for my wife's phone.


----------



## Chris Blount

This is outside my office building. This thing really takes some amazing pictures for a phone.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

IF the signal-drop issue truly does turn out to be related to the housing=antenna and touching that housing... I would be absolutely amazed that it got through ALL the design/testing without coming up before.

I know companies miss a lot of stuff in "testing"... but that would be something almost impossible to miss unless they never tested walking around with it... BUT we know they did that, because that's how that one infamous phone prototype got lost in the bar!


----------



## BubblePuppy

Stewart Vernon said:


> IF the signal-drop issue truly does turn out to be related to the housing=antenna and touching that housing... I would be absolutely amazed that it got through ALL the design/testing without coming up before.
> 
> I know companies miss a lot of stuff in "testing"... but that would be something almost impossible to miss unless they never tested walking around with it... BUT we know they did that, because that's how that one infamous phone prototype got lost in the bar!


Perhaps all of the test phones were in cases to disguise what they were.


----------



## Lee L

BubblePuppy said:


> Perhaps all of the test phones were in cases to disguise what they were.


That thought crossed my mind also, but surely Apple used undisguised units within the campus to test, right? It would be a screw up of EPIC proportions to be sure if they did not and this escaped.

So much info out there on this one that it will be interesting to see how it shakes out. If it is a problem (and it certainly appears that way right now) I just don't see how they can wiggle out of it since they went out of the way to talk about the antennas and there are the past connectivity issues with the phone.

I will have to say, the display on this thing is super impressive. Steve may have gone a touch overboard as usual, but flat out, this is as close to magical sci-fi smoothness as we are likley to get for a quite a few months at minimum.


----------



## Herdfan

So what is the longest it has taken anyone to back up their old iPhone. My wife's original is going on 3 hours now. But, then again, she hasn't backed it up since the 3.0 software came out. So it probably has some work to do. My phone took about 30 minutes to back up.

Also, Otterbox has their renderings out.

http://www.otterbox.com/iphone-cases/iphone-4-cases/iphone-4-defender-series-case/


----------



## funhouse69

Mine took HOURS that means that there is something corrupted on the phone, it shouldn't take that long. The suggestion is to let it go through and finish and "Hopefully" you will be all set after that. Mine seemed to work better afterward but I also got a pop up message asking if I wanted to sent crash reports to Apple when I clicked on the details I was amazed at how many their were but the rest of the info didn't mean anything to me.

When I got my new iPhone 4 I restored my 3G's info on it from my last back up (which by the way only took about 5-10 minutes after the one that took about 5 hours) and it uploaded everything in less than 2 minutes and so far so good with the exception of not getting good reception in places that my 3G worked perfectly.

IF you run in to more issues the suggestion is to restore your phone to original then restore only the data you want. If you do this you will loose personalized settings and text message history stuff like that but you will be able to upload specific apps without an issue.

Good Luck


----------



## dennisj00

Mine has spent more time plugged in to synch / backup / re-synch since delivery today around 1pm. It is cool.

I had read that it has an FM radio but find no evidence or support / app for it. Any ideas?


----------



## HDJulie

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, they're on the truck


Did you get your phones today?


----------



## funhouse69

I didn't hear anything about an FM receiver in the iPhone but there is one in my new iPod Nano which is cool. Maybe they got that mixed up?


----------



## Satelliteracer

I read today that the signal bars aren't actually dropping, but it's the OS 4.0 that makes it appear they are dropping, but not in reality. More of a display glitch.

Not sure if it's true, just passing it along. I updated my 3GS with the 4.0 OS tonight and no issues.


----------



## raott

Satelliteracer said:


> I read today that the signal bars aren't actually dropping, but it's the OS 4.0 that makes it appear they are dropping, but not in reality. More of a display glitch.
> 
> Not sure if it's true, just passing it along. I updated my 3GS with the 4.0 OS tonight and no issues.


Apple released a statement, its not software:

"Gripping any mobile phone will result in some attenuation of its antenna performance, with certain places being worse than others depending on the placement of the antennas. This is a fact of life for every wireless phone. If you ever experience this on your iPhone 4, avoid gripping it in the lower left corner in a way that covers both sides of the black strip in the metal band, or simply use one of many available cases."

Nice.


----------



## BubblePuppy

raott said:


> Apple released a statement, its not software:
> 
> "Gripping any mobile phone will result in some attenuation of its antenna performance, with certain places being worse than others depending on the placement of the antennas. This is a fact of life for every wireless phone. If you ever experience this on your iPhone 4, avoid gripping it in the lower left corner in a way that covers both sides of the black strip in the metal band, or simply use one of many available cases."
> 
> Nice.


"Doctor, it hurts when I do this." " Then don't do that, that way I don't have to fix it."
:sure:
Oh come on Jobs....admit it is a design flaw. My wife has a iphone 3g and has never had a problem with it like this. I have had a Razr, 3 Blackberrys, and now a Nexus 1, and have never noticed a hand placement connectivity issue. 
Fess up and make it right for all the people that are your customers.


----------



## Chris Blount

While obiously the signal issue will piss off a lot of people, I have experienced it on other phones so I can see where he's coming from. On the other hand, Apple should have done something to minimize the issue (besides selling the bumper case for $30. What a ripoff). 

I always have my phones in cases so this problem doesn't affect me. All I can say is that Apple better do something for damage control. This could really make them look bad.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Chris Blount said:


> While obiously the signal issue will piss off a lot of people, I have experienced it on other phones so I can see where he's coming from. On the other hand, Apple should have done something to minimize the issue (besides selling the bumper case for $30. What a ripoff).
> 
> I always have my phones in cases so this problem doesn't affect me. All I can say is that Apple better do something for damage control. This could really make them look bad.


As a test I fondled my N1 in all ways possible and some not so, and didn't see any bar reductions. I also fired up a couple of my Blackberrys and did the same test, they passed.
When I heard about the new antennae placement I thought it was a great idea even though I did think of some drawbacks, this being a possible one. 
Melissa decided not to upgrade from her 3g until a few months has passed, she doesn't want to be a early adopter guinea pig. Let all the bugs get worked out first.


----------



## jsmuga

I am not experiencing the issue, I have tried to recreate it holding the phone and on phone calls. In fact I am finding I am not dropping calls in the areas where I had problems before with my iphone 3gs.


----------



## BubblePuppy

The issue may be a combination of signal strength and hand position.


----------



## flexoffset

This explains the antenna signal loss. 
Executive summary: Blame the FCC.

http://www.antennasys.com/antennasys-blog/2010/6/24/apple-iphone-4-antennas.html



> You see, when the FCC tests are run, the head is required to be in the vicinity of the phone. But, the hand is not!! And the FCC's tests are not the only tests that must be passed by a candidate product. AT&T has their own requirements for devices put on their network, and antenna efficiency is one of them. I know because I have designed quad-band GSM antennas for the AT&T network. The AT&T test similarly does not require the hand to be on the phone.
> 
> So, naturally, the design evolved to meet requirements - and efficient transmission and reception while being held by a human hand are simply not design requirements!


----------



## Chris Blount

flexoffset said:


> This explains the antenna signal loss.
> Executive summary: Blame the FCC.
> 
> http://www.antennasys.com/antennasys-blog/2010/6/24/apple-iphone-4-antennas.html


Interesting article.


----------



## Grentz

flexoffset said:


> This explains the antenna signal loss.
> Executive summary: Blame the FCC.


Sorry, still gonna blame Apple. They designed the phone, they built the phone, they tested the phone, they are responsible for the phone. Testing from the FCC, AT&T, etc. is all about compliance, not perfecting the design. Apple should have seen this in their testing.

My guess? Remember how the iPhone 4 prototypes were in cases to disguise them as older iPhones? Ya, I will let you make the connection there :lol:

Luckily mine seems to not do it much (guess we have strong signals around here) and I will be getting a case anyways.


----------



## BubblePuppy

BubblePuppy said:


> Perhaps all of the test phones were in cases to disguise what they were.





Grentz said:


> Sorry, still gonna blame Apple. They designed the phone, they built the phone, they tested the phone, they are responsible for the phone. Testing from the FCC, AT&T, etc. is all about compliance, not perfecting the design. Apple should have seen this in their testing.
> 
> My guess? Remember how the iPhone 4 prototypes were in cases to disguise them as older iPhones? Ya, I will let you make the connection there :lol:
> 
> Luckily mine seems to not do it much (guess we have strong signals around here) and I will be getting a case anyways.


That was my guess. Didn't the first iphone have connection problems? But having to buy a case to solve a design issue is a bad approach by Apple.


----------



## Lee L

There is some possiblity that there is supposed to be a protective coating on the steel that was left off or applied ineffectively on some phones. I honestly can't remember which tech site I read this at, maybe www.TUAW.com . If that is the case, maybe there is hope for a recall at some point, but I am not holding my breath.

Also, I notice that even though I hold the phone with my left hand, I do hold the phone is a way that keeps this from happening on calls, but when I hold it landscape for web browsing or some games, I tend to do it more.

I am also getting sick about reading that this is somehow affecting only left handed people or it is somehow a slight against "lefties" I am right handed and I hold the phone with my left hand. It seems most people hold the phone with their opposite hand becuse you have to dial with you good hand, then pick the phone up to your ear with the hand that already has it in it. This also dates back to old school wired phones as you had to dial on a wholly seperate thing from the handset so you usually already had the handset to your ear with your "off" hand. So, really it would see to affect right handed people more.

Now as far as everything else. This phone is freaking awesome. It works so much better than my old 3g and makes it look and feel like childs toy by comparison. (though I realize some don't care that much for the new design, I liked it from the beginning). The battery life is just unbeleiveable.

Now, on the other hand, I have realized that something was seriously wrong with the software install on my 3G. It was having horrible battery life and some apps were crashing quite a bit, which I just attributed to it being not as powerful as the 3GS, which most app designers probably were shooting for as a target. I also had some super long sync times going, sometimes taking 3 hours to back up, before the actual sync sould start, which proceeded normally. I had recently gotten a new (reman) phone from Apple due to dust under the screen but I did a standard restore from backup. Even though it was backed up, I still lost settings on a fair amount of apps (possibly due to corrupted backups) and I just figured now was as good a time as ever to just start over (which I was already thinking of doing if I did not get the iPhone 4.)

Now, some apps that were very problematic are now fine and it runs so much better. I am sure that much of that is due to the more powerful phone as you can see little interstitial pauses in games or othe rapps where something is loading now take maybe a second where they used to take maybe 3, but apps like Linkedin which I just could not use on a real basis due to slowdowns (like loading contacts took 30 plus seconds and searching was a no go due to lag on each button press) now work instantly (I mean literally the first time I put my login info and went to my contacts in Linkedin, it instantly went to a fully populated screen. That is not just a processor improvement.)

So, I would wholeheartedly recommend the iPhone4 to anyone, but if you are on the fence waiting out a contract period and your phone is killing you, a complete restore from new should help you a ton also.


----------



## raott

Chris Blount said:


> While obiously the signal issue will piss off a lot of people, I have experienced it on other phones so I can see where he's coming from. On the other hand, Apple should have done something to minimize the issue (besides selling the bumper case for $30. What a ripoff).
> 
> I always have my phones in cases so this problem doesn't affect me. All I can say is that Apple better do something for damage control. This could really make them look bad.


Chris - is your phone in a case and does it completely solve the issue. I'm still considering getting my wife one and purchasing the case.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well....

I missed UPS yesterday. 

But someone will be home all day today.


----------



## Chris Blount

raott said:


> Chris - is your phone in a case and does it completely solve the issue. I'm still considering getting my wife one and purchasing the case.


Yes. It completely resolves the issue. I have my phone in a silicon case purchased at Best Buy for $15.


----------



## raott

Chris Blount said:


> Yes. It completely resolves the issue. I have my phone in a silicon case purchased at Best Buy for $15.


Great, thanks.

Is it the Rocketfish one?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

My iPhone is having some weird signal issues going on. I have a tower within a couple hundred yards of my house. I can see it standing outside. Needless to say, I've always had full signal in my house. My iPhone 4 will show zero bars, even sitting on the table in front of me. I was also standing out in my driveway earlier holding the phone with zero bars. My issue isn't exactly like the others being reported. Me holding the phone seems to have no baring on the signal (or lack thereof). I do have a bumper on the phone. On the bright side, it doesn't seem to impact call quality or ability.


----------



## BubblePuppy

> Some iPhone 4 have swapped volume buttons?


http://www.tipb.com/2010/06/25/iphone-4-swapped-volume-buttons/
If it isn't one thing it's another.
Reminds me of my wife's VW BEETLE we bought about a month ago, the passenger side door lock toggle raised and lowered the window and the window button locked the door. Lol
That was a easy fix, but it was weird.


----------



## Chris Blount

raott said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> Is it the Rocketfish one?


Yes but I wouldn't recommend it if you take a lot of flash pictures. When I take a flash picture, the cover interferes with the light coming out and washes out the picture. I need to take the cover off to take a flash photo.

I will probabaly look around for another cover to resolve this issue but for now it works fine for keeping the phone protected.


----------



## HDJulie

I got my phone today. The Best Buy is next to the pet store so while I was in the area I decided to drop in to check on the remaining preorders. They had just tried to call my home phone (yes, I still have one of those) to say that they had one phone available. My husband selflessly said for me to take it . While I was at Best Buy I bought a cheap Rocketfish case to keep it in until more cases come out. All I've done so far is make a call to my husband. Here at home we have sketchy 3G service but I am showing full bars & 3G. I have not yet tried to make a call from home (I was in the pet store when I called my husband). I am currently restoring my old phone & then will sync my new one. The new phone fits perfectly in the old Kensington charger.


----------



## Chris Blount

Great to hear you got your phone! No more wait for you.


----------



## Grentz

The new gyroscope is pretty cool. Here is a demo:
http://www.techislands.com/20100625437/Blog/mobiles/iphone-4-gyroscope-video-demo.html

Only thing is that the Gun Range game is finicky. Was working great and now only black screens. I saw an update is available though so hopefully that fixes it....


----------



## BubblePuppy

Grentz said:


> The new gyroscope is pretty cool. Here is a demo:
> http://www.techislands.com/20100625437/Blog/mobiles/iphone-4-gyroscope-video-demo.html
> 
> Only thing is that the Gun Range game is finicky. Was working great and now only black screens. I saw an update is available though so hopefully that fixes it....


Ok....now I want one of those gyroscope thingys in my Nexus1.
:lol:


----------



## dennisj00

After 24+ hours, we're still pleased. The only problem I've had is I had to deactivate / reactivate my microcell to get my phone to use it. The wife's jumped on it as soon as it activated but mine refused. Tried rebooting both the phone and the microcell a couple of times.

I couldn't remove my number from the microcell list because it was the main number.

The screen is great - much easier to read finer print. Faceview will be an extreme hit- in many ways!

Several apps didn't work or hung up . . but they're being updated quickly.

The folders are great for grouping like apps, but there's still no file structure to move things around. iBooks is supposed to read PDFs but I haven't figured out how to get a pdf into the library.

Haven't spent a lot of time with the camera / video but both are an improvement.

And they only delivered about 1,000,000 the first day.


----------



## mhendrixsr

Decided to upgrade my 3g this year but dreaded the whole process after witnessing the pre-order debacle. After deciding I'd wait until the frenzy had subsided, I backslid and dropped by my local BB the evening of pre-order day. Finding the wireless dept pretty much empty I went ahead and put $50 down on a pre-order... with low expectations for seeing a phone. Surprisingly, BB called me 6/23, saying they were taking morning appointments for launch day. I made an appointment for 9:30AM on Thursday, fully expecting to get caught up in the activation mess. However, when I went to BB about 9:15AM Thursday, again, the wireless dept was pretty empty and the iPhone4 was promptly available. I left the store about 20 minutes later with a fully activated iPhone4. Overall, a very simple process for me... probably due to not living in a bigger city. As far as the phone experience, it's probably too early to tell. I'm not a heavy data and/or phone user but so far have not noticed most of the problems reported. I purchased Belkin's version of the bumper case w/the phone so haven't noticed the signal strength problem. I am disappointed that Apple couldn't include 5GHz wi-fi "n" on the phone as I've noticed that my iPad is a lot faster on my home network. So far, so good... time will tell the rest of the story.


----------



## roadrunner1782

Well I got to play with an iPhone 4 today inside an ATT store. I had to go in and use the kiosk to pay my bill. I have to say I was pretty impressed with the clarity and coloring off the new display and it is so much more responsive than the 3G I currently own. I'm sorry to hear of the signal troubles everyone seems to be having, I didn't really notice in the ATT store if there was an issue with the display models. All in all though, it seems to be a great phone. I'm just not sure if I should get one when I'm eligible in January or wait till they release an iPhone 5. ( If Apple still is using ATT then!)


----------



## djrobx

There wasn't an activation mess this year. I think that's because pre-orders arrived a day early for a lot of people, spreading out the load on the activation servers. 

Loving my new iPhone 4. No problems with the signal at all. I have to try very hard to get it to hold it in a manner that causes the signal to drop significantly. I can hold it in either hand, no problem. No yellow blotches. The battery life is fantastic.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Watched this little piece on CNN this morning....looks like iPhone 4 does have some "issues".


----------



## tcusta00

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Watched this little piece on CNN this morning....looks like iPhone 4 does have some "issues".


Welcome to the thread. There are a lot of posts before yours, FYI.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

tcusta00 said:


> Welcome to the thread. There are a lot of posts before yours, FYI.


Yup. I've read most of them, in anticipation of my daughter looking to "upgrade" her 3GS. This is part of the homework prior to making that decision.


----------



## tcusta00

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup. I've read most of them, in anticipation of my daughter looking to "upgrade" her 3GS. This is part of the homework prior to making that decision.


So you saw the dozens of posts with links and discussion of the issues but you just wanted to put the nail in the coffin with a picture of a CNN broadcast. Gotcha. :lol:


----------



## LameLefty

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Watched this little piece on CNN this morning....looks like iPhone 4 does have some "issues".


Don't be a hater. Jealousy is such an ugly emotion.


----------



## Chris Blount

This is interesting. The signal issue happens when I'm at work but not a home. I have a really good signal in my home which probably is the reason. Signal strength is definitely a factor.

Also, when I have just one bar on the phone, the data speed is the same as if I had 5 bars.

I'm starting to think there is also a display issue here as well. This might be partially software fixable which I have heard is coming next week.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> This is interesting. The signal issue happens when I'm at work but not a home. I have a really good signal in my home which probably is the reason. Signal strength is definitely a factor.
> 
> Also, when I have just one bar on the phone, the data speed is the same as if I had 5 bars.
> 
> I'm starting to think there is also a display issue here as well. This might be partially software fixable which I have heard is coming next week.


Right. Even though my phone is sitting on the table in front of me with nothing touching it and it's showing zero bars, I _know_ it has to be getting the signal... it's just not representing it properly. And like you said, it still works just fine even with zero bars.

Also, I read in an article yesterday something to the effect of the phone is not choosing the "cleanest channel" (the one with the lowest signal to noise ratio) like it should be.

I think they're saying 4.01 could be out as early as Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## HDJulie

I was at work until 4 this morning as another team frantically pushed out quick fixes to a new process that will call customers about outages. I'm really looking forward to Apple's frantically put together new process to address signal strength :-0.


----------



## Lee L

So, I wonder if this signal stength "fix" will be like the one for the 3G, where they just artifically inflated the number of bars you got, compared to the actual signal you had? You could have 4 or 5 bars and be close to bad in real signal terms. THey basically made it so the top 75% of the range was 4 or 5 bars and the bottom 25% was 3, 2 and 1.

I'll have to do some poking to see if the trick to turn on numerical signal strength will work on the 4 or even what the numbers to put in are as I forgot that a long long time ago.

I keep being impressed by this thing in spite of the issues. The speaker is so much better sounding, it is amazing. 

I really like the integrated inbox (and yes, I know that is a feature of iOS4) Also, they seem to have changed the issue with the phone using 3G data when in range of WiFi. I tried a test and in the last 18 hours since I have been home I have not used 1 byte of cellular data, locked or not. It will be really interesting to see if my data usage drops a significant amount over the next couple of months.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

dennisj00 said:


> iBooks is supposed to read PDFs but I haven't figured out how to get a pdf into the library.


Open a PDF, and then click "Open in..." in the top left corner.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I just put my new iPhone 4 next to a 3GS and did a detailed screen comparison. The iPhone 4 is insane!!!


----------



## dennisj00

Greg, how did you get the pdf on the 4?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

dennisj00 said:


> Greg, how did you get the pdf on the 4?


That one was on a website. But I also have mobile me.. and could upload it to my iDisk, for which there is an app.


----------



## HDJulie

There are lots of apps for putting files on your phone. I personally prefer Documents To Go & that now can sync through iTunes. It still leaves a lot to be desired but it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## dennisj00

I have PDF Reader on the iPhone but I wanted to try the native reader in iBooks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

tcusta00 said:


> So you saw the dozens of posts with links and discussion of the issues but you just wanted to put the nail in the coffin with a picture of a CNN broadcast. Gotcha. :lol:


Give it a rest.

If I was an iPhone hater as you seem to like to label...  ...my daughter wouldn't have one. She does. Then again, I'm not blinded by the Apple hype and doubletalk either.

The CNN report was legit - there are problems, and that's why I read this thread that is pages long before posting one single time. If this was a troll...you would have seen tons more on it.

Since the CNN report may not have been seen by alot of people, its information.

Deal with it.


----------



## mutelight

First off, when I intentionally palm the gap between the antennas, I can get the signal to drop depending on the signal condition in the area that I am. Slightly adjusting my hand resolves it. (obviously any case would as well) Undoubtedly, it is a design flaw but as Apple's stuff is constantly hyped to insane degrees, the media and bloggers love to strike back hyping the negatives just as much.

With that said, the phone is absolutely brilliant. The speed increase, dramatic camera and screen quality increase, I am extremely happy with the phone. My friend was going cross eyed last night trying to see the pixel structure in the display.


----------



## HDJulie

Stuart must have gotten his phones & has been obsessively downloading apps or something :-0


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah, basically. 

For those who've noticed that I've been offline a lot lately, there are a lot of reasons, the iPhone being just a small part. 

But let me tell you, I am very very happy with this phone. I haven't noticed any of the well-publicized bugs, and I have been extremely satisfied with how contacts and calendars migrated, which were my primary reason for getting the phone. 

I will say a little bit about that, from what I can tell... Initially the contacts and calendars migrated perfectly, including profile pictures. However, while other changes migrate from phone to computer, adding a custom profile picture to a contact on the phone does not migrate back to the computer (and then to another phone.) Adding a profile picture on the computer does not migrate back to the phones, either. 

But that's really minor. 

All I can say is that this is a really great device. All of my previous concerns have been addressed, and it's been really satisfying so far. It is a little heavier than I expected though. 

I also don't understand the difference between devices "made for iPod" and "made for iPhone." I suspect it's largely marketing. My iPhone did know the difference when I tried to use an "iPod" car cord, but I'm not completely convinced that there will be a real difference in using that car cord in emergencies.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Stuart,

There may or may not be marketing ploys at work... but early iPod-supporting devices did not fully support iPhones. This usually surfaces by an iPhone charging and perhaps allowing you to play music through the speakers (if the device has auxiliary speakers)... BUT will not allow incoming calls (i.e. "airplane mode").

It is usually best to get a device that says iPhone support rather than just iPod if you want to fully use your iPhone while connected to that device.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, basically.
> 
> For those who've noticed that I've been offline a lot lately, there are a lot of reasons, the iPhone being just a small part.
> 
> *But let me tell you, I am very very happy with this phone. I haven't noticed any of the well-publicized bugs, and I have been extremely satisfied with how contacts and calendars migrated, which were my primary reason for getting the phone. *
> 
> I will say a little bit about that, from what I can tell... Initially the contacts and calendars migrated perfectly, including profile pictures. However, while other changes migrate from phone to computer, adding a custom profile picture to a contact on the phone does not migrate back to the computer (and then to another phone.) Adding a profile picture on the computer does not migrate back to the phones, either.
> 
> But that's really minor.
> 
> All I can say is that this is a really great device. All of my previous concerns have been addressed, and it's been really satisfying so far. It is a little heavier than I expected though.
> 
> I also don't understand the difference between devices "made for iPod" and "made for iPhone." I suspect it's largely marketing. My iPhone did know the difference when I tried to use an "iPod" car cord, but I'm not completely convinced that there will be a real difference in using that car cord in emergencies.


That's good to hear Stuart. As I stated earlier, there have been mixed reports, and personal testimony is ofter one of the better sources of information.

As my daughter awaits my reply to her on her proposed 3GS to 4 upgrade...this is helpful.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Stuart Sweet said:


> However, while other changes migrate from phone to computer, adding a custom profile picture to a contact on the phone does not migrate back to the computer (and then to another phone.) Adding a profile picture on the computer does not migrate back to the phones, either.


I have Mobile Me which allows this to work flawlessly over the air. Not sure why that wouldn't work with just normal syncing though.


----------



## HDJulie

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, basically.
> 
> For those who've noticed that I've been offline a lot lately, there are a lot of reasons, the iPhone being just a small part.
> 
> But let me tell you, I am very very happy with this phone. I haven't noticed any of the well-publicized bugs, and I have been extremely satisfied with how contacts and calendars migrated, which were my primary reason for getting the phone.
> 
> I will say a little bit about that, from what I can tell... Initially the contacts and calendars migrated perfectly, including profile pictures. However, while other changes migrate from phone to computer, adding a custom profile picture to a contact on the phone does not migrate back to the computer (and then to another phone.) Adding a profile picture on the computer does not migrate back to the phones, either.
> 
> But that's really minor.
> 
> All I can say is that this is a really great device. All of my previous concerns have been addressed, and it's been really satisfying so far. It is a little heavier than I expected though.
> 
> I also don't understand the difference between devices "made for iPod" and "made for iPhone." I suspect it's largely marketing. My iPhone did know the difference when I tried to use an "iPod" car cord, but I'm not completely convinced that there will be a real difference in using that car cord in emergencies.


Syncing the picture from the computer used to work. I had not changed any of the pics in a while but just tried in Outlook & mine did not carry over either. In the past, if you put the picture on the contact in Outlook, it would show up in contacts on the phone & if that person called the picture would be thumbnail sized. If you assign a picture to a contact on the phone, when the person calls the picture is large. I'm guessing the picture issue is due to IOS4 & I hope they fix it.

By the way -- if you haven't found this yet -- if you create contact groups in Outlook, you can sync all or some of the groups to the phone & the groups will carry over to the phone (instead of one big contact list).

The original iPhone & older iPods were chargeable through firewire or USB. The iPhone 3G was not chargeable through firewire & it could not be charged with any chargers that worked with the original phone or older iPods. If you tired to charge with one of those, it would tell you the device was not compatible. Is that what you are seeing with the car charger?

_ Edit -- I got my pictures to come to the phone by first resetting the sync history (in iTunes, Edit->Preferences->Devices->Reset Sync History) & then in iTunes on the Info tab for the phone, at the bottom in the Advanced section, under Replace Information on this iPhone, I selected Contacts & then did another sync. _


----------



## Grentz

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will say a little bit about that, from what I can tell... Initially the contacts and calendars migrated perfectly, including profile pictures. However, while other changes migrate from phone to computer, adding a custom profile picture to a contact on the phone does not migrate back to the computer (and then to another phone.) Adding a profile picture on the computer does not migrate back to the phones, either.
> 
> But that's really minor.





Greg Alsobrook said:


> I have Mobile Me which allows this to work flawlessly over the air. Not sure why that wouldn't work with just normal syncing though.


Google Sync (which uses the exchange setup on the iphone) also works flawlessly syncing my profile pictures both ways. I have been very impressed with it overall, all my calendars, contacts, and mail syncs fine.

There are a few shortcomings with the mail (cannot delete, only archive. Other folders can be slow to show up unless you have them pushed as well), but it works fine and if I need to I can use the web or IMAP interface. Calendar and Contacts come through perfect.


----------



## HDJulie

Did anyone here who ordered the iPhone 4 already have an iPhone or other phone with AT&T & order your iPhone 4 from Apple to be shipped to your house? If so, how did you do the activation? Did you have to call in or did it happen through iTunes.


----------



## funhouse69

I did, you get the phone and you connect it to a system that has iTunes on it and it goes through the activation process. The whole thing took about 2 minutes and was very painless. 

After that you reconnect it to iTunes and either transfer over your stuff (if you have it from an old device) or you can restore your last backup which is what I did from my iPhone 3G and it worked perfectly. I was impressed with how much was copied over, all of my Text Messages, e-mails and even the alarms I had set. The only thing that didn't copy over was passwords which makes sense. The info is there, you just have to reenter in the passwords. 

Now if only the 3G reception was better in my building at work. It's so bad that I can't do anything. I brought my phone in to the Apple Store last night and they said, different phone / different reception. This is NOT the reception issue that they are talking about when held in your hand which I can recreate anytime. This is an iPhone 3G sitting next to my iPhone 4 - full service on the old phone and no service whatsoever on the new one. They tried resetting everything and said that they won't even exchange it as it isn't an issue with the phone it is only happens in one location.

If I want to return it they will charge me a10% restocking fee since I opened it. What a joke!!!


----------



## dmspen

I have an iPhone 3GS as my wife and daughter do. We've all upgrade to iOS 4. Works fine for the most part (a few apps need to get their act together!)
My stepdaughter just got an Iphone 4.

We've been looking at getting an iPhone cable for our Honda Odyssey van. Since we're on iOS4 there are a few gotchas. The media gateway I need to get requires that you buy a new chip ($29.99) and then update the firmware on your PC. 
What?!? The opton is tor eload iOS 3.3, but then the stepD would be out of luck.

I wonder how many other iOS4 gotchas are out there.


----------



## jsmuga

funhouse69 said:


> I did, you get the phone and you connect it to a system that has iTunes on it and it goes through the activation process. The whole thing took about 2 minutes and was very painless.
> 
> After that you reconnect it to iTunes and either transfer over your stuff (if you have it from an old device) or you can restore your last backup which is what I did from my iPhone 3G and it worked perfectly. I was impressed with how much was copied over, all of my Text Messages, e-mails and even the alarms I had set. The only thing that didn't copy over was passwords which makes sense. The info is there, you just have to reenter in the passwords.
> 
> Now if only the 3G reception was better in my building at work. It's so bad that I can't do anything. I brought my phone in to the Apple Store last night and they said, different phone / different reception. This is NOT the reception issue that they are talking about when held in your hand which I can recreate anytime. This is an iPhone 3G sitting next to my iPhone 4 - full service on the old phone and no service whatsoever on the new one. They tried resetting everything and said that they won't even exchange it as it isn't an issue with the phone it is only happens in one location.
> 
> If I want to return it they will charge me a10% restocking fee since I opened it. What a joke!!!


I believe there is something wrong with your iphone 4. I get much better reception on the 4 compared to the 3GS. There are three locations driving home from work that I would drop calls every day with the 3GS, now no dropped calls in those areas with the 4.


----------



## funhouse69

jsmartin99 said:


> I believe there is something wrong with your iphone 4. I get much better reception on the 4 compared to the 3GS. There are three locations driving home from work that I would drop calls every day with the 3GS, now no dropped calls in those areas with the 4.


Well one of the "Geniuses" took at look at the phone and said there was nothing wrong with it so he wouldn't swap it out. He admitted that there are issues with reception but they are related to the way the phone is held and they won't replace / accept any returns for that reason. They suggest putting the phone in a case but of course they don't have any in stock.

All they did was remove / replace the SIM Card and reset the network settings. He suggested I do that while I was at work as well and see what happens.

So I've got two options, wait and see if they come out with some kind of a software patch / update in the future and hope that it fixes the issue or suck it up return it and eat the 10% restocking fee. He said I have 30 days to return it. I guess I have another option, I can reactivate my 3G and keep the iPhone 4 until they resolve the issue but can't see myself doing that.


----------



## BudShark

funhouse69 said:


> Well one of the "Geniuses" took at look at the phone and said there was nothing wrong with it so he wouldn't swap it out. He admitted that there are issues with reception but they are related to the way the phone is held and they won't replace / accept any returns for that reason. They suggest putting the phone in a case but of course they don't have any in stock.
> 
> All they did was remove / replace the SIM Card and reset the network settings. He suggested I do that while I was at work as well and see what happens.
> 
> So I've got two options, wait and see if they come out with some kind of a software patch / update in the future and hope that it fixes the issue or suck it up return it and eat the 10% restocking fee. He said I have 30 days to return it. I guess I have another option, I can reactivate my 3G and keep the iPhone 4 until they resolve the issue but can't see myself doing that.


Rumor is Monday for an update... so it sounds like next week is a good bet. If that doesn't improve it... eat the restocking fee (although you'd have a much better argument for returning)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Shot some video of some fireworks with my iPhone 4 tonight. Not bad at all... especially for a phone. The grand finale' seemed to wig it out a big... but other than that, pretty solid.

Sorry about the shakiness... but I was trying to film with my Canon T2i as well. 

[YOUTUBEHD]3zGc5bKnI90[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Grentz

Not bad, they are saying 1.7 million sold through Saturday 

and people wonder why they were having problems with their systems on preorder day


----------



## Stuart Sweet

HDJulie said:


> (...)
> 
> The original iPhone & older iPods were chargeable through firewire or USB. The iPhone 3G was not chargeable through firewire & it could not be charged with any chargers that worked with the original phone or older iPods. If you tired to charge with one of those, it would tell you the device was not compatible. Is that what you are seeing with the car charger?
> 
> _ Edit -- I got my pictures to come to the phone by first resetting the sync history (in iTunes, Edit->Preferences->Devices->Reset Sync History) & then in iTunes on the Info tab for the phone, at the bottom in the Advanced section, under Replace Information on this iPhone, I selected Contacts & then did another sync. _


Thanks, I'll try that note. Basically the iPhone car cords were all about $40. I went to a cart vendor in the mall and bought an iPod car charger for $12. A message popped up on the iPhone saying the charger wasn't optimized for the iPhone and reception might be affected. It didn't seem to be.

The only other thing I'm seeing is that email is sometimes slow to push but I'm suspecting that volumes were a little high this week. Also I thought the 3G speed in the area around the Apple Store was a little slow, but I think that's totally understandable.

But I'm quickly getting to the point with this device where it's the way I want it, and all I have are minor issues.


----------



## Chris Blount

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Shot some video of some fireworks with my iPhone 4 tonight. Not bad at all... especially for a phone. The grand finale' seemed to wig it out a big... but other than that, pretty solid.
> 
> Sorry about the shakiness... but I was trying to film with my Canon T2i as well.


Nice Greg! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris Blount

Stuart, do you have MobileMe? I would highly suggest it. I know the alternative is Google but MobileMe gives a few more features like web space and find my iPhone (which is quite handy). Plus, everything stays in perfect sync. I really works quite well. You can get it pretty cheap on E-Bay.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks, Chris! I'll look into that!


----------



## HDJulie

Stuart Sweet said:


> Thanks, I'll try that note. Basically the iPhone car cords were all about $40. I went to a cart vendor in the mall and bought an iPod car charger for $12. A message popped up on the iPhone saying the charger wasn't optimized for the iPhone and reception might be affected. It didn't seem to be.
> 
> The only other thing I'm seeing is that email is sometimes slow to push but I'm suspecting that volumes were a little high this week. Also I thought the 3G speed in the area around the Apple Store was a little slow, but I think that's totally understandable.
> 
> But I'm quickly getting to the point with this device where it's the way I want it, and all I have are minor issues.


$40 for a car charger? Was that from the AT&T store? There are tons of iPhone accessories. This is a site that I have used before with success.

http://store.everythingicafe.com/iphone-4-car-chargers.htm

I think people have been complaining about Push from the beginning. I don't use it myself -- I fetch manually. Yahoo email is supposed to automatically push & that almost never works.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

My point exactly, Julie. I tend to rely on the people in the mall carts, they seem to have the good accessories cheap. 

Here's another thing, not really huge for most people but for me and anyone in publishing... 

the iBooks PDF support is really not that great. It looks like it's supporting PDF 1.2 or 1.3, meaning that transparent content in PDFs is ignored. That's a shame, because for example the HR24 first look has almost no pictures when viewed in iBooks. I doubt Adobe will be creating a reader app for iPhone in the near future either :lol:


----------



## dennisj00

I currently use PDF reader on the iPhone and File Viewer by Concrete on the iPad. The both have local http server to transfer files to the app.

The iPhone app works well for pdfs that I've created for various documentation and a couple of magazines I get in PDF format (Nuts & Volts).

The iPad app works well for the e edition of my local paper (I cancelled the weekly hard copy a couple of weeks ago). It does crash occasionally on larger days. I understand they're working on that.

But it's great being able to read the paper in almost any light conditions.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

dennisj00, could you download the HR24 first look and see how that looks to you? I did a lot of tricks with that document to get the best possible photo resolution with a reasonably sized document, and as a result I recommend Adobe Reader 9 only. It doesn't even look good with Preview.app on the Mac.


----------



## Nick

I don't like to see toys whining.









*Credit: Mike Luckovich, AJC*


----------



## Chris Blount

Stuart Sweet said:


> dennisj00, could you download the HR24 first look and see how that looks to you? I did a lot of tricks with that document to get the best possible photo resolution with a reasonably sized document, and as a result I recommend Adobe Reader 9 only. It doesn't even look good with Preview.app on the Mac.


Have you tried Goodreader yet?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I have not. I was hoping that the native PDF support in iBooks would be good enough. PDF is a pretty rigidly defined standard and although it's not completely open, it shouldn't have been too much trouble to put real PDF support into the OS. It looks like iOS4 is probably using the same PDF renderer from OS X, which hasn't really matured as the PDF format has evolved. In fact, it's just a half-step up from the NeXT's Display PostScript.

Edit: Here's something from goodreader's web site:



> JPEG2000 image compression used in some modern PDF files is not supported (you will see an empty space instead of a picture). There's an easy workaround for this issue.


...and there isn't really an easy workaround for that issue. I use JPEG2000 as a higher-quality, smaller-size alternative to JPEG. With JPEG the PDF would have been 4x the size. JPEG2000 has been a feature of PDF since Acrobat 6 (~5 years ago.) That's very likely the issue with the HR24 first look. I could re-assemble an iPhone version of that PDF but it doesn't really address the issue that Apple isn't keeping up with PDF standards.


----------



## Chris Blount

Interesting. Didn't even realize that was an issue. I just opened the HR24 doc on my iPad using Goodreader and there are definitely empty spaces. 

I have opened up those docs on my Mac at home and didn't notice anything wrong although I wasn't looking really hard.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Adobe Acrobat and Adobe Reader for Mac obviously support all the latest standards. Preview.app for Mac seems to do a better job on the desktop than iBooks does on the iPhone.


----------



## Herdfan

Chris Blount said:


> Stuart, do you have MobileMe? You can get it pretty cheap on E-Bay.


I thought it was a monthly fee?


----------



## Chris Blount

Herdfan said:


> I thought it was a monthly fee?


It's a yearly fee. It's basically a code that gets activated for a year. Amazon has a real good deal right now:

http://www.amazon.com/Apple-MC288Z-MobileMe-Individual-VERSION/dp/B001AMLRU4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1277748231&sr=8-1


----------



## dennisj00

Stuart Sweet said:


> dennisj00, could you download the HR24 first look and see how that looks to you? I did a lot of tricks with that document to get the best possible photo resolution with a reasonably sized document, and as a result I recommend Adobe Reader 9 only. It doesn't even look good with Preview.app on the Mac.


Stuart,

It loaded directly from the website on the iPad fileviewer and looks great -- however, the photos vary in visibility. On the first page the HR24 is there but the H24 and DBSTalk logo aren't. On the second page, the photos aren't there but the background link to youtube is (doesn't work). The watermarks on the blank areas are there.

None of the photos on page 3 and 4 are there but the legends are faintly there.

And interestingly enough, the background of the graph on the last page is there but none of the text overlay is present.

The text in the Headers / Footers are present but not the overlay / coloring of the borders.

On the iPhone 4, pretty much the same even though the programs are from different providers.

Let me know if you want any screenshots from either.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks. One thing this tells me is that maybe I need to lay off the JPEG2000 compression if I want to be iPad-friendly.


----------



## HDJulie

Is it possible to adjust the volume of the phone sounds & not just the ringer & iPod volume? I'm talking about the keyboard click & the sound it makes when you click the button on top of the phone. Mine are really low. The side volume buttons don't seem to control those sounds.


----------



## dennisj00

Not sure if you got the "First Look" moved into iBooks. . . if pdfs are small enough to email, you can then move the attachment to the iBook library.

It acts the same as the viewer mentioned above so it must be the available library on the iPad.

(Other than pages move left to right instead of top - down motion!)


----------



## Grentz

First "case" I will be using:


----------



## Chris Blount

HDJulie said:


> Is it possible to adjust the volume of the phone sounds & not just the ringer & iPod volume? I'm talking about the keyboard click & the sound it makes when you click the button on top of the phone. Mine are really low. The side volume buttons don't seem to control those sounds.


The side buttons should be adjusting all of the sounds at the same time (ringer, keyboard click, unlock, etc). When playing music, the side buttons will adjust the volume.

If there is a problem with volume adjustment, try re-booting the phone (press and hold the button on the top to shut down then turn it back on). This might clear the issue.


----------



## Grentz

I have wondered why they don't give more customization to the sounds and volumes. Seems very limited. I always thought there were more options, but I guess not.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm still working with the volume issue myself. For me it's about balancing the volume that I want the device to be at when at home, vs. the volume I want it to be at while driving. My in-car BT has only one volume setting which controls ring and voice.


----------



## jsmuga

Grentz said:


> I have wondered why they don't give more customization to the sounds and volumes. Seems very limited. I always thought there were more options, but I guess not.


 I agree. Sounds are very limited even on Macs.


----------



## HDJulie

If I am not on a call, then the volume buttons only control the ringer. If I am on a call then the volume buttons control the earpiece. In the iPod app, the volume buttons control the music. What controls the volume of the keyboard clicks, lock noise, text message sound?


----------



## Chris Blount

HDJulie said:


> If I am not on a call, then the volume buttons only control the ringer. If I am on a call then the volume buttons control the earpiece. In the iPod app, the volume buttons control the music. What controls the volume of the keyboard clicks, lock noise, text message sound?


When you are not on a call, the volume button controls the ringer and the other sounds at the same time even though the display only says ringer.


----------



## Lee L

Try going into a game or other app with sounds and then adjust the controls while the game is playing. That should adjust the system sounds independently of the ringer.

Basically, the volume buttons adjust whatever mode the phone is in and I can see why they did it that way, but it would be nice if you also had one page of volume sliders so you could adjust them at any time.

The text massage sound should be controlled by the ringer volume IIRC.

I also wish I could customize the sounds a little. Pretty funny when an iPhone gets a text and 10 people in the area all check their phones.


----------



## HDJulie

You can change the text message sound. Settings->Sounds->New Text Message. It still uses the old sound while you are texting someone.

I want the ringer low & the system sounds high . Maybe that will be an option one day.


----------



## mutelight

I found this pretty funny. :lol:








Just so I don't catch any flak, I own a 32GB iPhone 4 and I absolutely love it.


----------



## HDJulie

I decided to stand in line at one of our AT&T stores this morning to get my husband a phone. I got there at 6:15 & was about 30th in line. The employees came out around 6:45 & started taking names to keep the line order. They had 40 phones (30 16Gig & 10 32Gig) but were expecting 60 more late morning. They had at least 10 people working but only 6 on registers. I left around 8:30 with the new phone. When I left the phone was not yet activated but that finally happened about an hour later. He loves his new phone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Next question...

What's the best way to watch HD videos recorded on the iPhone on your HDTV?


----------



## Chris Blount

Stuart Sweet said:


> Next question...
> 
> What's the best way to watch HD videos recorded on the iPhone on your HDTV?


Haven't tried it yet with the iPhone 4 but it should work:

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB128LL/B?fnode=MTY1NDAzOQ&mco=MTQ5NzE1Mzg


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks!


----------



## Lee L

HDJulie said:


> You can change the text message sound. Settings->Sounds->New Text Message. It still uses the old sound while you are texting someone.
> 
> I want the ringer low & the system sounds high . Maybe that will be an option one day.


Yeah, but they only have like 4 or 5 differnt sounds (none of which are too pleasing IMO) and people hardly ever change theirs, so almost everyone has the default tri-tone text sound still.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Lee L said:


> Yeah, but they only have like 4 or 5 differnt sounds (none of which are too pleasing IMO) and people hardly ever change theirs, so almost everyone has the default tri-tone text sound still.


 Can you turn songs that are in your iphone into ring tones?


----------



## Chris Blount

BubblePuppy said:


> Can you turn songs that are in your iphone into ring tones?


Not directly. You need an iPhone ringtone maker. There are lots out there.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Chris Blount said:


> Not directly. You need an iPhone ringtone maker. There are lots out there.


Good, I need to tell Melissa about getting one.....she does the same thing when someone else's iphone rings. Drives her nuts. :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

BubblePuppy said:


> Good, I need to tell Melissa about getting one.....she does the same thing when someone else's iphone rings. Drives her nuts. :lol:


LOL, yeah I know what you mean. In our house we have 4 iPhones and 3 iPads. It gets pretty aggrivating when they are all in the same room!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Chris Blount said:


> Not directly. You need an iPhone ringtone maker. There are lots out there.


Actually this was a pretty easy procedure on the PC. Any .m4a file less than 40 seconds long can be turned into a ringtone by changing the extension to .m4r and re-adding it to iTunes. I also found a pair of free utilities, an M4A to MP3 converter, and a utility I've used for years called mptrim that lets you cut the beginning and ending of an .mp3 file.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Chris Blount said:


> LOL, yeah I know what you mean. In our house we have 4 iPhones and 3 iPads. It gets pretty aggrivating when they are all in the same room!


At least the iphones don't have the standard ATT ringtones....that would add to the confusion a infinity fold. 
What's really funny is when my phone rings with the customized ringtones I made, and everyone around still looks at their phones. :lol: "Yea right, you have the flute opening to Jethro Tull's "Gift of Roses" on your phone." :lol:

This was too funny, about a year ago I made a ringtone of a voice memo I recorded.."Hey Chuck, this is your phone..I'm ringing..answer me..HEY!! answer me" When my phone rang people would looked at their phones...I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Grentz

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually this was a pretty easy procedure on the PC. Any .m4a file less than 40 seconds long can be turned into a ringtone by changing the extension to .m4r and re-adding it to iTunes. I also found a pair of free utilities, an M4A to MP3 converter, and a utility I've used for years called mptrim that lets you cut the beginning and ending of an .mp3 file.


You can do it entirely in itunes as well by making a copy of a track and then setting a start and stop time in the preferences for it. But it is kind of a PITA that way.

This little app is free and works great:
http://www.iringer.net/

Even auto adds it to itunes for you


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'll have to try that, thanks!


----------



## Herdfan

Here is a picture of the Otterbox for the 4. Hope they get it out soon.

http://www.otterbox.com/iphone-4-cases/iphone-4-defender-series-case/


----------



## wingrider01

Herdfan said:


> Here is a picture of the Otterbox for the 4. Hope they get it out soon.
> 
> http://www.otterbox.com/iphone-4-cases/iphone-4-defender-series-case/


have heard 07/27 for release and 09/01 so take your pick


----------



## Grentz

wingrider01 said:


> have heard 07/27 for release and 09/01 so take your pick


They are staying tight lipped about it


----------



## Herdfan

wingrider01 said:


> have heard 07/27 for release and 09/01 so take your pick


I did hear September, so that takes care of the 9/01 date. I would prefer the 7/27 date though. 

I just hope my phone survives until then. I am on my 3rd different screen protector as I haven't found one that I like.


----------



## Grentz

Herdfan said:


> I did hear September, so that takes care of the 9/01 date. I would prefer the 7/27 date though.
> 
> I just hope my phone survives until then. I am on my 3rd different screen protector as I haven't found one that I like.


Tried BodyGuardz yet? Working great and looks fantastic after 12-24 hrs of drying and use.


----------



## wingrider01

Herdfan said:


> I did hear September, so that takes care of the 9/01 date. I would prefer the 7/27 date though.
> 
> I just hope my phone survives until then. I am on my 3rd different screen protector as I haven't found one that I like.


Not upgrading the personal Iphone nor the corporate iphones until the defender case is available is quantity. No in a big rush, can keep the corporate money in the bank until the case is available.


----------



## flexoffset

On the Edge network here in north Alabama, my old 1st gen iPhone blows the doors off my iPhone 4 and I took video of it. I'll post tomorrow. This is not AT&T's fault; it's Apple's. I've yet to get Edge to work on this thing. 3G is fast when I'm in one of those areas. I am quickly getting fed up w/ iPhone 4. I'll be dialing 'zero' for customer service tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Vader

mutelight said:


> I found this pretty funny. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so I don't catch any flak, I own a 32GB iPhone 4 and I absolutely love it.


Actually, I like this better.

****NSFW (language)****


----------



## durl

While I don't own an iPhone I found this interesting.



> Friday, Apple came clean: The antenna works just fine. But the software that displays signal strenth doesn't. The company has been using a faulty formula to determine signal strength in its phones for years. - http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/tech/Apple--97663404.html


I thought the problem was AT&T's coverage area. 

I'm just curious how such an error could remain undiscovered for years.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well it's always something, right? 

Does anyone know a good pedometer app for iPhone?


----------



## JM Anthony

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well it's always something, right?
> 
> Does anyone know a good pedometer app for iPhone?


Try "RunKeeper". Works well and it's free.

John


----------



## Grentz

durl said:


> I'm just curious how such an error could remain undiscovered for years.


That's the beauty of PR, spin spin spin :lol:


----------



## flexoffset

flexoffset said:


> On the Edge network here in north Alabama, my old 1st gen iPhone blows the doors off my iPhone 4 and I took video of it. I'll post tomorrow. This is not AT&T's fault; it's Apple's. I've yet to get Edge to work on this thing. 3G is fast when I'm in one of those areas. I am quickly getting fed up w/ iPhone 4. I'll be dialing 611 for customer service tomorrow.


Here's a video showing the difference between iPhone and iPhone 4.
Summary: iPhone works on Edge. iPhone 4 doesn't.
http://richardbrackin.smugmug.com/Electronics/Movies/12776994_DLjQf#920874743_x5FM3-A-LB

Note: Both units had wifi turned off and were using the most recent version of each tested app.


----------



## Chris Blount

I've used the iPhone 4 on E several times and it works fine.


----------



## HDJulie

Consumer Reports today announced that due to the signal issues they could not recommend the iPhone 4. However, the phone rated highest among other smartphones. Macrumors has a blurb:

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/07/12/aside-from-signal-issue-consumer-reports-rates-iphone-4-highest-amongst-all-smartphones/

For me, the best part is what they quoted:



> The product evaluation agency rated the iPhone 4 "Excellent" in its display, navigation, Web browsing, multimedia and battery life categories, "Very Good" in phoning and messaging and "Good" in voice quality.


:-0

I love my iPhone 4 but I admit it's not a great successor to the 3GS.


----------



## Grentz

Consumer Reports is about worthless for anything electronic IMO.

Appliances?...Ok....Electronics/Tech?...no


----------



## phrelin

The New York Times explains a bit more in an article headlined Design Flaw in iPhone 4, Testers Say:


> Michael Gikas, a senior editor for electronics, said engineers performed a series of tests on three iPhone 4 handsets in a lab. They found that when a person touched the lower left portion of the antenna, signal strength "can significantly degrade enough to cause you to lose your connection altogether if you're in an area with a weak signal," Mr. Gikas wrote.
> 
> Consumer Reports also said that it had tested other smartphones that ran on AT&T's network, including the Palm Pre and the iPhone 3GS, and that none had the same problem.
> 
> Mr. Gikas also wrote, "Our findings call into question the recent claim by Apple that the iPhone 4's signal-strength issues were largely an optical illusion caused by faulty software."


The article also notes that "Consumer Reports did not slap the iPhone 4 with a 'don't buy' warning, which it sometimes issues for shoddy or unsafe products." So I guess they think the darned thing is really good for everything as long as you hold it carefully?:grin:


----------



## Lee L

Grentz said:


> Consumer Reports is about worthless for anything electronic IMO.
> 
> Appliances?...Ok....Electronics/Tech?...no


I agree for the most part (except many of their ratings for everythign are suspect) but lots of people base their decisions soley on CR, so this is good as far as holding their feet to the fire as a certain number of people will not buy because of it.

Also, they did do some good testing and they are not a "internet blog" which Apple (and most other manufacturers) loves to deride as full of misinformation, so they are not about to come out and say that CR is making this up and it is not real. It appears the testing debunks the assertion of Apple that you have to death grip the phone and block the antenna to cause the problem. It is as simple as touching the spot with the rest of the phone unblocked in many places with less than perfect signal. Also, surely CR will test whatever fix they come up with so they are much less likely to be able to get away with simply remapping the bars to signal display.

I will say, that all in all, I am still quite happy with my iPhone 4. I am laernign to avoid touching the spot of death (which is not too hard as I already did not touch it when using the phone as a phone, so its no biggie for me personally). THe one thing that has affected me more righ tnow is the proximity sensor thing as I have turned speaker on several times and hit a few numbers on calls.


----------



## BubblePuppy

http://www.tipb.com/2010/07/12/apple-deleting-threads-discussion-groups/

Let the censorship begin.


----------



## durl

I was at the in-laws last week and noticed that the Vizeo TV in their kitchen looked familiar. I don't know the model number but I do know it's over a year old because they had it last July.


----------



## sigma1914

durl said:


> I was at the in-laws last week and noticed that the Vizeo TV in their kitchen looked familiar. I don't know the model number but I do know it's over a year old because they had it last July.
> Pic removed.


This has to do with iPhone how?


----------



## Chris Blount

Since I have a cover on my iPhone 4 I don't see the issue at all. Reception is actually better than any of my previous iPhones. I have been hit with the proximity sensor issue but it has only happened twice since I got the phone. Rebooting clears it up.


----------



## HDJulie

I've had a couple of issues:

1. A couple of times the screen has become unresponsive & I've had to reboot the phone
2. The bluetooth sound is pretty bad when paired with my Kenwood in-dash navigation that has Parrot bluetooth. I'm on the latest bluetooth firmware

My husband put his phone down on the table the other day & when he picked it up it had a heat warning & said it needed to cool down before he used it again. He hadn't been using it much at all previous to that, the table was not in the sunlight, & the room was 77 degrees. If that one happens again I'll try to get Apple to replace his phone.


----------



## durl

sigma1914 said:


> This has to do with iPhone how?


I thought that the iPhone4 looks a lot like the Vizeo.


----------



## sigma1914

durl said:


> I thought that the iPhone4 looks a lot like the Vizeo.
> pic


Ahhh...now I see.


----------



## HDJulie

IOS 4.0.1 is just released. All it does is fix the algorithm that calculates the number of bars to display & increases the size of the first 3 bars. True to form, though, you have to download the entire OS so the download is 597MB. Thank goodness I can download it directly from work or I'd never be able to upgrade on my 525MB daily limit at home.


----------



## Shades228

durl said:


> I thought that the iPhone4 looks a lot like the Vizeo.


Did you hug the vizio to see if the screen went out?


----------



## ncxcstud

Anyone watching the Apple Press Conference so far?

Steve Jobs has basically said - We're Apple, our phone isn't any better than the other phone makers...they have the same problem too...


----------



## BubblePuppy

What channel? Reading live blog.


----------



## ncxcstud

I'm just reading the live blog too... But, it refreshes automatically...so it's 'closer' to watching it...


----------



## ncxcstud

everyone is going to get a free case that has an iPhone 4, which is good. But, the way that Apple has gone about this press conference is still pretty arrogant so far...I think it'll probably still piss off more people than anything.


----------



## raott

I've rarely witnessed such arrogance. This guy is a total tool.


----------



## trdrjeff

I concur


----------



## ncxcstud

raott said:


> I've rarely witnessed such arrogance. This guy is a total tool.


you'd have to know when his initial response (and truthfully still is) to this 'problem' was "Well, don't hold it that way."


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

ncxcstud said:


> you'd have to know when his initial response (and truthfully still is) to this 'problem' was "Well, don't hold it that way."


Apple discredited that email.


----------



## trdrjeff

The video is on CNBC he sounds pissed off he has to give these things away


----------



## raott

I almost hate to admit this, but I just tried a "death grip" on my EVO and the bars drop.

But to get them to drop I have to grip the top half of the phone, not in a natural position.


----------



## ncxcstud

they've gotten to the heart of the problem....

They can't fix it, but instead offer a case that may not make your phone compatible with the docks you might ahve already been using with the iPhone...


----------



## trdrjeff

I couldn't get my VZW BB Curve to drop any bars


----------



## ncxcstud

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Apple discredited that email.


His press conference says the same thing, just not in so short a sentence...

Love one of the questions just now...

Q: I can't get my Bold to drop right now, maybe you can show me how to do it?
Steve: You may not see it in certain areas.


----------



## BubblePuppy

I have three blackberrys, one being the Bold, a Android Nexus 1 and a iphone 3g ( Melissa's), and I've tried holding all of them to cause the reception bars to drop..... All five phones worked just fine. Steve was just trying the diversion tactic.


----------



## HDJulie

Didn't they say that the free case was good only for people buying the phone before September 30th? I guess after that they figure you know what you are getting & should get your own damned case.

For me the most interesting thing will occur next June when the iPhone 5 is revealed & the antenna is back on the inside or on the top ;-).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have some Apple equipment (iMac + iPhone) so I'm not an Apple basher...

but I think this is equal parts arrogance and accuracy.

Antenna design is an art as well as a science... people don't want tacky antennas anymore, so engineers have to be creative. At the same time, I can't imagine that having an antenna external that isn't insulated from user's touch on a device intended to be hand-held should ever be a good idea.


----------



## Chris Blount

I was like many of you. When I got my iPhone 4 I was very much impressed with the video (and picture) capablity of the phone. I thought maybe that I can use it more often when I don't want to carry around my Sony HD camcorder. 

As a test, last weekend I went camping and armed myself only with the iPhone 4 for both pictures and video (normally I take along a Cannon digital camera and a Sony HD camcorder).

I took a lot of pictures and video in all sorts of lighting conditions.

When I got home and displayed everything on my 60" monitor, the shortfalls became evident. While most of the video looks decent, the color saturation was a bit overdone and the phone has a hard time with fast action. Also, its almost impossible to hold it completely still thus causing screen lag and sometimes tearing. Video looks great on small screens, but when blown up, forget it. If you want good video, a separate HD camcorder is still a better way to go (obviously). For me, some sort of digital image stabilization would go a long way to improving the video on the iPhone 4. Sure, digital stabalization would cost in overall video quality, but its a good tradeoff considerating shakey video is terrible to watch on big screens.

Pictures were another story. Most of the pictures look pretty darn good. Still not as good as a dedicated digital camera but under the right lighting conditions, its hard to tell the difference at times.

I know a lot of this is nothing new especially to forum members here, but I wanted to convey my hands on experiences. This was a really good test for me because I was able to compare how the iPhone 4 performs against my other dedicated equipment. 

I know, its just a phone. Impressive to say the least but I think I will go back to using my other equipment for long term documenation of my vacations and events. The iPhone 4 is definitely great when in a pinch but can't recommend using it for capturing memories for permanent archives.

With that said, I can't wait for what the future holds. Sony, Panasonic and other camera makers have got to be taking notice of what is happening. Portable devices are getting dangerously close to the quality of dedicated equipment. Hopefully the iPhone 4 has got them at least looking at better and more feature packed still and video cameras.


----------



## flexoffset

Chris Blount said:


> I've used the iPhone 4 on E several times and it works fine.


It depends on where you are. 
I was on vacation last week and when I was in Edge areas my iPhone 4 worked fine. Here in my home area, Edge barely works when it works at all. I know 5 people enduring the same issue where I live. 
I think AT&T has some faulty equipment (but try telling them that).

3G in Destin, FL rocked and I really miss it.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

ncxcstud said:


> everyone is going to get a free case that has an iPhone 4, which is good. But, the way that Apple has gone about this press conference is still pretty arrogant so far...I think it'll probably still piss off more people than anything.


But the fact that they are going to give away a free casse doesn't correct the underlying design flaw.

Yes as Steve Jobs pointed out; alot of phones antenna signals are degraded by touching the phone. However thier problem is amplified due to the fact that the antenna itself is outside in an area where people can't help but touch or hold it in the manner that causes a reception/signal problem.

The whole deal was to showcase the phones sleek physical appearance which is now precluded by covering it up with their free supplied case.

You might as well call it a band-aid fix; in fact, let's do just that:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Chris Blount said:


> I know, its just a phone. Impressive to say the least but I think I will go back to using my other equipment for long term documenation of my vacations and events. The iPhone 4 is definitely great when in a pinch but can't recommend using it for capturing memories for permanent archives.


That sums up my impressions based upon what I've been reading and the sample videos I've seen.

Sounds like if you are making a trip and want quality, keep going with your dedicated equipment... but in a surprise situation where you weren't expecting to need to shoot video, the iPhone will do well.

Also, I think it is probably good enough that you could consider some of those intentionally-handheld-camera-look type of shoots. Once you get a handle on the shortcomings and can work around them, you might be able to shoot man-on-the-street kinds of amateur video and still be pretty good considering the investment is much lower than buying high-end stuff that might be overkill for true amateur video.

I bet someone also comes up with a tri-pod mount for the iPhone 4 now that it is good enough to warrant one.


----------



## flexoffset

Stewart Vernon said:


> I bet someone also comes up with a tri-pod mount for the iPhone 4 now that it is good enough to warrant one.


Or a DIY steadicam...
http://hackaday.com/2010/07/20/iphone-4-steadicam/

Not to stray too far off topic...
The Droid X is having its own problems:
http://gizmodo.com/5591900/some-droid-x-screens-suffering-from-display-defect


----------



## Lee L

Chris Blount said:


> With that said, I can't wait for what the future holds. Sony, Panasonic and other camera makers have got to be taking notice of what is happening. Portable devices are getting dangerously close to the quality of dedicated equipment. Hopefully the iPhone 4 has got them at least looking at better and more feature packed still and video cameras.


What, by the time the iPhone 6 comes around, we'll be able to record great video and make calls? 

Actually, by then, it should be better, but since the lens can never really be too much bigger than it is now due to increasing the thickness at the same time, a standalone camera will always be able to look better than a phone, no matter how many megapixels it has.

Personally, I was kind of glad that Apple seemed to focus more on the quality and size of the sensor this time rather than simply jacking the megapixel count up as it seems to have made a pretty decent camera overall, as long as you know the limitations like you pointed out. I have noticed that low light pictures (and by low light, I mean even many indoor shots at normal light) come out so much better on the iPhone 4 than on my 3G it is like night and day.


----------



## Chris Blount

Lee L said:


> Actually, by then, it should be better, but since the lens can never really be too much bigger than it is now due to increasing the thickness at the same time, a standalone camera will always be able to look better than a phone, no matter how many megapixels it has.


That's what I was thinking as well. A good lens makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There is a technology that's still in its infancy. I read about it a few years ago but not since. The idea is that you make a deformable, almost liquid lens, less like the lenses on cameras and more like the lenses in people's eyes. The ability to deform, combined with the ability to have different indices of refraction in the same piece, could bring a true variable focus zoom lens to something the same thickness as today's cameraphones. 

Maybe you'll see that on iPhone 6. (Of course, you'll probably see it on something else first but it won't work right, then Steve Jobs will unveil it with a catchy name like FishEye and everyone will coo over it :lol


----------



## BubblePuppy

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is a technology that's still in its infancy. I read about it a few years ago but not since. The idea is that you make a deformable, almost liquid lens, less like the lenses on cameras and more like the lenses in people's eyes. The ability to deform, combined with the ability to have different indices of refraction in the same piece, could bring a true variable focus zoom lens to something the same thickness as today's cameraphones.
> 
> Maybe you'll see that on iPhone 6. (Of course, you'll probably see it on something else first but it won't work right, then Steve Jobs will unveil it with a catchy name like FishEye and everyone will coo over it :lol


I think you will see it first on other phones, it will work just fine, then Steve Jobs will unveil it with a catchy name, but you will need to take it to a optometrist and buy a contact lense to make it focus correctly.


----------



## wingrider01

Have to admint I am in a quandry right now, been holding off on the Iphone 4 until the case that I prefer comes available. Well it is available now and so ia the Iphone 4. My quandry comes in since I saw the Captivia android phone that att brought out yesterday. I am torn between the 2 phones


----------



## Lee L

For those of you who are wondering about the battery life on the iPhone 4. I have a screenshot for you. This was taken just after I plugged the phone in after running a complete cycle from 100%. Started Thursday AM and used it pretty much normally, including a fair amount of web surfing and some game playing. It got to about 2% at around lunchtime on Saturday and shut down right after.

It is so nice not having to panic and find a charger when the phone gets to say 40%.


----------



## Marlin Guy

http://www.physorg.com/news199361076.html

New gov't rules allow unapproved iPhone apps (Update)
July 26, 2010 By JOELLE TESSLER , AP Technology Writer

(AP) -- Owners of the iPhone will be able to legally break electronic locks on their devices in order to download software applications that haven't been approved by Apple Inc., according to new government rules announced Monday.

The decision to allow the practice commonly known as "jailbreaking" is one of a handful of new exemptions from a 1998 federal law that prohibits people from bypassing technical measures that companies put on their products to prevent unauthorized uses. The Library of Congress, which oversees the Copyright Office, reviews and authorizes exemptions every three years to ensure that the law does not prevent certain non-infringing use of copyright-protected material.

In addition to jailbreaking, other exemptions announced Monday would:

- allow owners of used cell phones to break access controls on their phones in order to switch wireless carriers.

- allow people to break technical protections on video games to investigate or correct security flaws.

- allow college professors, film students and documentary filmmakers to break copy-protection measures on DVDs so they can embed clips for educational purposes, criticism, commentary and noncommercial videos.

- allow computer owners to bypass the need for external security devices called dongles if the dongle no longer works and cannot be replaced.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know the ramifications of this, but I do like the provision that you can break dongle protection in order to use software that you own but in which the dongle has broken.


----------



## Chris Blount

What's funny is that nothing will change. Apple still won't condone jailbreaking and void the warranty if they know you jailbroke the phone. Of course, simply doing a restore erases the jailbreak...but if the phone is not working, how will you restore. LOL

I think all this ruling does is make it easier for hackers. Now they don't have to worry about being prosecuted.


----------



## Lee L

Chris Blount said:


> What's funny is that nothing will change. Apple still won't condone jailbreaking and void the warranty if they know you jailbroke the phone. Of course, simply doing a restore erases the jailbreak...but if the phone is not working, how will you restore. LOL
> 
> I think all this ruling does is make it easier for hackers. Now they don't have to worry about being prosecuted.


Well, at the very least, it is good to have it official that you are not a dirty terroist criminal just for jailbreaking and unlocking. Maybe a few more people will start working on it or be a little more public about it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I never thought it was illegal anyway. So I missed what all the fuss was about. It was (and still will be) unsupported... so if you do it, you're on your own if it goes wacky.


----------



## phrelin

The implications aren't quite that simple as this is about the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA) . Consider this discussion in a PC Magazine article:


> To be clear, the Library of Congress is exempting these activities, but in no way compelling Apple, AT&T or anyone else to accept them. However, these government -sanctioned exemptions could give consumers and companies cover to go after Apple, AT&T and others when they feel responses to jail-breaking activities are in some way harming them or their businesses.
> 
> Imagine if all the suddenly legitimized jail-breaking services band together to create a business organization. They could sue Apple and AT&T, claiming the companies are undermining their ability to conduct business.
> 
> With the full force of the U.S. government behind your jail breaking actions - what I'd like to start calling the "Freedom of Phone Act"- you might be able to, perhaps, sue Apple when an iOS update makes your phone inoperable ("bricks it") because you jailbroke it to run, say, on a network other than AT&T or found an app that lets you make not just Skype calls, but Skype video calls.


 And this from Information Week:


> The DMCA makes it a crime to circumvent digital locks to infringe copyrights. Under the DMCA, anyone "jailbreaking" an iPhone to install software not approved by Apple ran the risk of a potentially ruinous copyright infringement lawsuit.


By the way, this ruling isn't just about Apple, AT&T and the iPhone, or even just smart phones generally. They ruled on allowing the breaking the encryption on DVDs, for instance.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Stewart Vernon said:


> I never thought it was illegal anyway. So I missed what all the fuss was about. It was (and still will be) unsupported... soif you do it, you're on your own if it goes wacky.


First off, ATT has, for several years, provided unlock codes just for the asking if you are going out of the country and sign up for the International calling package.

When I did call ATT to get the unlock codes, the rep told me I needed the International plan or I could go to a unlocking service, which I did (and got my 3 Curve 8900s and my Bold 9700 unlocked for free).

Second, ATT has never cared if your phone is unlocked or not. My Moto Razr,
4 Blackberrys, and Nexus 1 are all unlocked. When ever I have called ATT customer service I have told them that, they didn't care. In fact I had to return 3 unlocked Blackberry Curves for trackball issues (replaced free under my replacement plan). Each time I told the service rep that my BB is unlocked, no problem, the phones were still covered under the plan.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I understand some of the desire to jailbreak, but I'm not sure I'd do it in practice. I have a lot of equipment in the house running beta software, and I'm not sure I want to deal with potential issues with my phone, still the most important piece of communications hear I own.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Stuart Sweet said:


> I understand some of the desire to jailbreak, but I'm not sure I'd do it in practice. I have a lot of equipment in the house running beta software, and I'm not sure I want to deal with potential issues with my phone, still the most important piece of communications hear I own.


You can jailbreak/unlock a phone with out having to run beta os/roms. It just allows more flexibility...it even increases the phones resale value. 
Unlocking Blackberrys is very easy (there are many unlocking companies), Android phones can vary in complexity to unlock. I don't know the procedure for iphones.
Now there is a app that can be downloaded to a Blackberry (for a small fee that is about the same that unlock companies charge) that will help to unlock a Blackberry. It's a very common practice.


----------



## Lee L

BubblePuppy said:


> First off, ATT has, for several years, provided unlock codes just for the asking if you are going out of the country and sign up for the International calling package.
> 
> When I did call ATT to get the unlock codes, the rep told me I needed the International plan or I could go to a unlocking service, which I did (and got my 3 Curve 8900s and my Bold 9700 unlocked for free).
> 
> Second, ATT has never cared if your phone is unlocked or not. My Moto Razr,
> 4 Blackberrys, and Nexus 1 are all unlocked. When ever I have called ATT customer service I have told them that, they didn't care. In fact I had to return 3 unlocked Blackberry Curves for trackball issues (replaced free under my replacement plan). Each time I told the service rep that my BB is unlocked, no problem, the phones were still covered under the plan.


They will do this for most other phones, but they absolutely, positively will not do it for the iPhone.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Lee L said:


> They will do this for most other phones, but they absolutely, positively will not do it for the iPhone.


That's because Apple has ATT by the balls. This ruling /law might change that. Only time will tell.


----------

